# TEAM TEXAS



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

WHO IS TEAM TEXAS??


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

And who is the enemy?


----------



## BAYTOWNS_KING (Oct 5, 2005)

Team TEXAS


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

????


----------



## MINI ME (Sep 13, 2005)

TEXAS MF THAT'S WHERE I STAY :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Wheres Noe? He should see this.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

topics like these need to be______!





































fill in the blank


----------



## BAYTOWNS_KING (Oct 5, 2005)

Team Texas is a just a group of friend that love lowriders and show at Texas show 
and have fun tell them Rabbit


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNS_KING_@Jun 9 2006, 07:38 PM~5582704
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THERE GOES THE ANSWER....


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

YEP I HANG WITH ALL DIFFRENT CLUBS FROM ALL OVER TEXAS...


----------



## Racer X (Aug 21, 2005)

YUPER TEAM TEXAS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

TEAM TEXAS


----------



## TIDO_50 (Feb 14, 2006)

SWEET :biggrin: TEAM TEXAS


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)

TEAM TEXAS WHAT IT DO :thumbsup:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by archanglehtowntx_@Jun 9 2006, 08:26 PM~5582933
> *TEAM TEXAS WHAT IT DO :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

TEXAS


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)

HEY RABBIT WHATS UP WITH THE SHIRTS U WANT 2 MAKE?


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by archanglehtowntx_@Jun 9 2006, 08:33 PM~5582974
> *HEY RABBIT WHATS UP WITH THE SHIRTS U WANT 2 MAKE?
> *


NEAD MR BIG BALLER REC TO DO THE DESING


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

why was i not informed of this?


i feel so left out.


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

TEAM TEXAS


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)

DIFERENT CLUBS NOT ONLY HANGING OUT BUT ALSO HELPING OUT 
NOW THATS GOOD SPORTSMANSHIP :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
WE TRAVEL TOGETHER & EVEN HELP EACH OTHER SET UP AT SHOWS
FREINDS THAT REALY HAVE LOVE 4 THE GAME :biggrin:


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

we're not in texas at the time but we represent it to the fullest! uffin:


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by archanglehtowntx_@Jun 10 2006, 09:25 AM~5584852
> *DIFERENT CLUBS NOT ONLY HANGING OUT BUT ALSO HELPING OUT
> NOW THATS GOOD SPORTSMANSHIP :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> WE TRAVEL TOGETHER & EVEN HELP EACH OTHER SET UP AT SHOWS
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)




----------



## Legions_moneymaker (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jun 10 2006, 04:52 PM~5585803
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ok this guy dont know what he is talkin about lol jk bro TEXAS ALL THE WAY WE WILL SHOW EM IN VEGAS


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

LOOK AT MY NEW AVATAR


----------



## Legions_moneymaker (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jun 10 2006, 05:06 PM~5585852
> *LOOK AT MY NEW AVATAR
> *


YOU TELL ME THAT ALL THE TIME BUT THANKS FOR FOR BEING A SPONSOR FOR MINE AND MY LIL BROS BIKE ITS ALL GOOD THO


----------



## Legions_moneymaker (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jun 10 2006, 05:06 PM~5585852
> *LOOK AT MY NEW AVATAR
> *


ok now i see what u r talking about ill try to gat another one too iight


----------



## Racer X (Aug 21, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Racer X (Aug 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by archanglehtowntx_@Jun 10 2006, 11:25 AM~5584852
> *DIFERENT CLUBS NOT ONLY HANGING OUT BUT ALSO HELPING OUT
> NOW THATS GOOD SPORTSMANSHIP :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> WE TRAVEL TOGETHER & EVEN HELP EACH OTHER SET UP AT SHOWS
> ...


TEAM TEXAS :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by archanglehtowntx_@Jun 10 2006, 09:25 AM~5584852
> *DIFERENT CLUBS NOT ONLY HANGING OUT BUT ALSO HELPING OUT
> NOW THATS GOOD SPORTSMANSHIP :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> WE TRAVEL TOGETHER & EVEN HELP EACH OTHER SET UP AT SHOWS
> ...


DO I HEAR A ROAD TRIP!!!!!!!
:thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
I QUE PRETTY :biggrin:


----------



## Racer X (Aug 21, 2005)

road trip :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

TEAM TEXAS


----------



## BLVDzilLesT23 (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jun 11 2006, 08:20 PM~5590846
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WOOOO I Can Dig Team Texas!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

LOL YOU DID THAT YOUR SELF YOU CAN SEE WERE YOU PAINTED WHITE


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jun 11 2006, 06:27 PM~5590885
> *LOL YOU DID THAT YOUR SELF YOU CAN SEE WERE YOU PAINTED WHITE
> *


Yeah it was in your topic thanks for the picture


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

TEAM TEXAS


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

what it do team texas


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

wow.. no one invited me to join ... i feel so left out


thankx guys


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 12 2006, 09:46 PM~5597835
> *wow.. no one invited me to join ... i feel so left out
> thankx guys
> *



no shit mee too. 

lets start our own team...


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

:0 :0


----------



## SKR Girl (Aug 21, 2005)

What Up Team Texas! Got the new decals ready for ya'll Already!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 12 2006, 08:52 PM~5597875
> *no shit mee too.
> 
> lets start our own team...
> *


im down.. team wrexas... cause we wrecking texas... :biggrin:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

HOW IS EVERYONE DOING?? READY TO SHOW WHAT WE GOT FOR THEM??

I HAVE A FEELING THE HOUSTON SHOW WILL BE ONE NOT TO MISS..........


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Jun 12 2006, 09:34 PM~5598099
> *HOW IS EVERYONE DOING??  READY TO SHOW WHAT WE GOT FOR THEM??
> 
> I HAVE A FEELING THE HOUSTON SHOW WILL BE ONE NOT TO MISS..........
> *



That's what I'M saying! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

YEAH IT WILL BE A GOOD SHOW TO ATTEND TO


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 9 2006, 08:33 PM~5582671
> *Wheres Noe? He should see this.
> *


i'm finally here. i worked late last night and was really tired so i didn't log on.


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Jun 12 2006, 09:34 PM~5598099
> *HOW IS EVERYONE DOING??  READY TO SHOW WHAT WE GOT FOR THEM??
> 
> I HAVE A FEELING THE HOUSTON SHOW WILL BE ONE NOT TO MISS..........
> *




you know we will show big


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

TEAM TEXAS WHUT DEW BABE


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Jun 12 2006, 09:34 PM~5598099
> *HOW IS EVERYONE DOING??  READY TO SHOW WHAT WE GOT FOR THEM??
> 
> I HAVE A FEELING THE HOUSTON SHOW WILL BE ONE NOT TO MISS..........
> *


THERE WILL BE A FEW SORPRISES :biggrin:


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i never told anyone about my 20 in radical huh....


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rabbit_@Jun 13 2006, 03:11 PM~5601547
> *THERE WILL BE A FEW SORPRISES :biggrin:
> *



SURPRISES ARE GOOD.........CHANGE IS GOOD........


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

what it do team team texas


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

more like "howdy y'all"


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SKR Girl_@Jun 12 2006, 09:26 PM~5598040
> *What Up Team Texas! Got the new decals ready for ya'll Already!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


WHAT COLOR IS THE DECALS!!!!!!!!!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

YEAH WHAT COLOR ARE THE DECALS


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

YEAH WHAT COLOR ARE THE DECALS


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SKR Girl_@Jun 12 2006, 09:26 PM~5598040
> *What Up Team Texas! Got the new decals ready for ya'll Already!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


GET READY TO TALK TO MY LAWYER :biggrin:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

SO IS EVERY ONE READY FOR THE HOUSTON SHOW


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rabbit_@Jun 15 2006, 08:43 PM~5614874
> *GET READY TO TALK TO MY LAWYER :biggrin:
> *


I'LL REPESENT U. OR U CAN GET A *AN POINTED LAWYER*.
HAVE UR PEOPLE TO CALL MY PEOPLE.
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

-------------


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Jun 16 2006, 06:46 AM~5616826
> *SO IS EVERY ONE READY FOR THE HOUSTON SHOW
> *



NOPE I'M WALKING ON A THIN LINE NOT SURE IF I'LL BE READY :tears: :tears:


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

HEY, GIRL DREAM ANGEL 2 WHATS NEW. SEE U TOMORROW & COME EARLY AND DON'T FORGET THE SUPRISE. :biggrin: I CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT. :0


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

*HAPPY FATHER'S DAY*
TO ALL THE DAD'S OUT THERE


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Dream_Angel 2_@Jun 17 2006, 10:44 PM~5625549
> *NOPE I'M WALKING ON A THIN LINE NOT SURE IF I'LL BE READY :tears:  :tears:
> *


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dream_Angel 2_@Jun 17 2006, 10:44 PM~5625549
> *NOPE I'M WALKING ON A THIN LINE NOT SURE IF I'LL BE READY :tears:  :tears:
> *


HOPE YOU MAKE IT


----------



## Racer X (Aug 21, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

WHO IN HERE IS THINKING SERIOUSLY OF GOING TO VEGAS?


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Jun 19 2006, 11:21 AM~5632510
> *WHO IN HERE IS THINKING SERIOUSLY OF GOING TO VEGAS?
> *


Me


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jun 19 2006, 12:05 PM~5632712
> *Me
> *


X 2


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

42 days until houston......yep im bored :cheesy:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jun 19 2006, 04:46 PM~5634214
> *42 days until houston......yep im bored :cheesy:
> *


YEAH ONLY 42 DAYS


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Jun 19 2006, 11:21 AM~5632510
> *WHO IN HERE IS THINKING SERIOUSLY OF GOING TO VEGAS?
> *


TEAM TEXAS :thumbsup:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dream_Angel 2_@Jun 19 2006, 07:16 PM~5634978
> *TEAM TEXAS :thumbsup:
> *


Thats alot of us


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

*ROAD TRIP*


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Jun 19 2006, 11:21 AM~5632510
> *WHO IN HERE IS THINKING SERIOUSLY OF GOING TO VEGAS?
> *


ME :biggrin:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

WE SHOULD ALL COME UP WITH A COST EFFICIENT WAY TO GO.......MAYBE MEET UP AT THE HOUSTON SHOW......


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

WHAT IT DO


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

SNAP SHOT OF TEAM TEXAS HAVING THERE MEETING THIS WEEKEND!!!!









:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Jun 21 2006, 02:28 PM~5646370
> *SNAP SHOT OF TEAM TEXAS HAVING THERE MEETING THIS WEEKEND!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


LOL


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

TEAM TEXAS| :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jun 21 2006, 08:23 PM~5647617
> *TEAM TEXAS| :biggrin:
> *


     I THOUGHT YOU WANTED TO JOIN TEAM CALI


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jun 21 2006, 08:27 PM~5647633
> *       I THOUGHT YOU WANTED TO JOIN TEAM CALI
> *


PROUD MEMBER OF....
....TEAM BRING IT....


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jun 21 2006, 08:29 PM~5647651
> *PROUD MEMBER OF....
> ....TEAM BRING IT....
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Hey, Im going to be in El Paso for a few days. :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

cool, El Paso is a nice place


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jun 21 2006, 08:41 PM~5647731
> *cool, El Paso is a nice place
> *


HOW FAR IS THAT FROM YOU NOE


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

not that far, only about 13 hours, :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jun 21 2006, 08:43 PM~5647751
> *not that far, only about 13 hours, :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


COOL YOU CAN RIDE YOUR BIKE TO THERE


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

good idea :cheesy:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jun 21 2006, 08:46 PM~5647768
> *good idea :cheesy:
> *


THATS WHAT FRIENDS ARE FOR ........... TO SHARE IDEAS


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

hahahaha


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

NOT GOING TO VEGAS ANYMORE...


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jun 21 2006, 08:50 PM~5647790
> *hahahaha
> 
> 
> ...


DAM....THATS A JOURNEY!


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

EL PASO IS THE HALFWAY POINT TO VEGAS......

... HELL GETTING OUT OF TEXAS IS THE HARD PART!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jun 21 2006, 07:50 PM~5647790
> *hahahaha
> 
> 
> ...


Oh well Noe. lol. Next time.


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dream_Angel 2_@Jun 21 2006, 08:52 PM~5647814
> *NOT GOING TO VEGAS ANYMORE...
> *


WELL SORRY TO HEAR THAT U WILL NOT ABLE TO GO VEGAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:0 :0


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

WHAT IT DO TEAM TEXAS


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Jun 21 2006, 10:43 PM~5648424
> *WELL SORRY TO HEAR THAT U WILL NOT ABLE TO GO VEGAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :0  :0
> *


I CHOOSE NOT TO GO I'M THINKING ABOUT NOT EVEN GOING TO THE HOUSTON SHOW I'M JUST UPSET AND DON'T WANNA SEE SOMEONE


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dream_Angel 2_@Jun 22 2006, 01:43 PM~5651848
> *I CHOOSE NOT TO GO I'M THINKING ABOUT NOT EVEN GOING TO THE HOUSTON SHOW I'M JUST UPSET AND DON'T WANNA SEE SOMEONE
> *


STOP WORRYING ABOUT PEOPLE. AND BE A GOOD SPORT!!!!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dream_Angel 2_@Jun 21 2006, 08:52 PM~5647814
> *NOT GOING TO VEGAS ANYMORE...
> *


YOU KNOW WE HEAR SOMETHING LIKE THIS EVERY YEAR AND THEN WHAT HAPPENDS THEY SHOW UP


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jun 22 2006, 05:23 PM~5652966
> *YOU KNOW WE HEAR SOMETHING LIKE THIS EVERY YEAR AND THEN WHAT HAPPENDS THEY SHOW UP
> *



just for your info i don't wanna be that far from my dad cause he's still sick and i almost lost him asshole


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Jun 22 2006, 05:13 PM~5652917
> *STOP WORRYING ABOUT PEOPLE. AND BE A GOOD SPORT!!!!
> *



as far as houston the bikes might go but not me it all depends on my kids cause i'm having to many problems with a certain one


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dream_Angel 2_@Jun 22 2006, 07:09 PM~5653432
> *just for your info i don't wanna be that far from my dad cause he's still sick and i almost lost him asshole*


thanks for the compliment :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jun 22 2006, 07:20 PM~5653503
> *thanks for the compliment :biggrin:
> *


lol fuckin sic.. you a fool *****


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

:around:


----------



## TIDO_50 (Feb 14, 2006)

:wave: EVERYONE


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

whats going on team texas


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)

DID EVERYBODY REG FOR LRM.


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)

*HOW MANY DAYS LEFT FOR THE LRM? :0 *


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)

:scrutinize:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

LRM SHOW NEXT MONTH ALMOST HERE


----------



## Legions_moneymaker (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Jun 21 2006, 11:10 PM~5647875
> *EL PASO IS THE HALFWAY POINT TO VEGAS......
> 
> ... HELL GETTING OUT OF TEXAS IS THE HARD PART!!
> *


i live in el paso


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

YO I HEARD THERE IS A RADICAL BUSTING OUT IN HOUSTON CALLED ''NEXT WEEK''.........BECAUSE HIS STUFF IS ALWAYS COMING NEXT WEEK :biggrin:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jun 26 2006, 08:01 PM~5673507
> *YO I HEARD THERE IS A RADICAL BUSTING OUT IN HOUSTON CALLED ''NEXT WEEK''.........BECAUSE HIS STUFF IS ALWAYS COMING NEXT WEEK :biggrin:
> *


I heard about that bicycle "Next week" too is he for real on the name? :uh:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jun 26 2006, 08:03 PM~5673522
> *I heard about that bicycle "Next week" too is he for real on the name? :uh:
> *


HONESTLY I REALLY THINK SO... I JUST TALKED TO HIM A LITTLE WHILE AGO AND HE WAS REALLY CONSIDERING CHANGING THE NAME THAT HE WAS GOING TO GO WITH AND CALLING HIS BIKE THAT


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jun 26 2006, 08:08 PM~5673554
> *HONESTLY I REALLY THINK SO... I JUST TALKED TO HIM A LITTLE WHILE AGO AND HE WAS REALLY CONSIDERING CHANGING THE NAME THAT HE WAS GOING TO GO WITH AND CALLING HIS BIKE THAT
> *


If you need any parts just let me know


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jun 26 2006, 08:09 PM~5673565
> *If you need any parts just let me know
> *


ACTUALLY DO YOU STILL HAVE THOSE TWISTED FAN SPOKES FOR YOUR TRIKE IF SO DO YOU WANT TO SELL THEM


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jun 26 2006, 08:11 PM~5673574
> *ACTUALLY DO YOU STILL HAVE THOSE TWISTED FAN SPOKES FOR YOUR TRIKE IF SO DO YOU WANT TO SELL THEM
> *


Yeah I got them ill let you know July 2nd on that Money Talks lol


----------



## *SEEZER* (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 21 2006, 07:37 PM~5647705
> *Hey, Im going to be in El Paso for a few days.  :biggrin:
> *


when you going? ill be there in august for vacation and hopefully in october for a car show...


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jun 26 2006, 08:14 PM~5673588
> *Yeah I got them ill let you know July 2nd on that Money Talks lol
> *


MONEY IS NOT A PROBLEM IF YOU STILL HAVE THEM I WANT THEM LET ME KNOW ASAP I NEED THEM BEFORE AUGUST 4TH


----------



## *SEEZER* (Sep 15, 2005)

p.s. im half texan! i may be in cali but i still rep the flag!


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Jun 26 2006, 08:19 PM~5673619
> *p.s. im half texan! i may be in cali but i still rep the flag!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jun 26 2006, 08:16 PM~5673598
> *MONEY IS NOT A PROBLEM IF YOU STILL HAVE THEM I WANT THEM LET ME KNOW ASAP I NEED THEM BEFORE AUGUST 4TH
> *


Thats cool Ill let you know before August 4th


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jun 26 2006, 08:28 PM~5673663
> *Thats cool Ill let you know before August 4th
> *


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

READY FOR THE LAST TEXAS SHOW OF THE YEAR???

NEVER KNOW WHO WILL SHOW UP FROM WHERE...... I THINK THIS WILL BE A SHOW BETTER THAN LAST YEAR....


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

Where is there a good hotel to stay at that's by the show?


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Jun 27 2006, 04:56 PM~5678491
> *Where is there a good hotel to stay at that's by the show?
> *



THERE IS ONE RIGHT ACROSS THE STREET FROM THE SHOW.

THERE IS ALSO ONE BEHIND THE STADIUM..... THINK ONE IS A HOLIDAY INN AND THE OTHER IS A SHERATON......


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

Thanks Big Tex!


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Jun 27 2006, 04:59 PM~5678501
> *Thanks Big Tex!
> *



NO PROBLEM...... THERE ARE PLENTY OF HOTELS....ALL AROUND THE CITY.... JUST LOOK FOR HOTELS AROUND THE ASTRODOME/RELIANT STADIUM AREA...


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

I have never been there so what airport should i fly into?


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Jun 27 2006, 05:03 PM~5678517
> *I have never been there so what airport should i fly into?
> *



BOTH AIRPORTS ARE THE SAME DISTANCE..... I WOULD HAVE TO SAY I WOULD REFER HOBBY... PROBABLY EASIER TO GET AROUND IN.... AND MOST LIKELY SOUTHWEST WILL HAVE CHEAPER FLIGHTS AND THEY ONLY GO INTO HOBBY...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yeah.. come in from hobby.. its closer to the arena.. plus i stay right behind the airport..


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

HOPEING TO SEE ALOT OF NICE NEW BIKES


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

hey team texas, i used to have Death dealers phone # and would talk to him every once in a while but i lost my phone and got another one. i think it would be cool if i had some more of your phone #'s so we can keep in touch. i can call anywhere in texas for free, plus i need to use up them other 2000 minutes that i get charged for and don't use. p.m. me your #'s if it's cool with you guys


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Jun 27 2006, 09:10 PM~5679737
> *HOPEING TO SEE ALOT OF NICE NEW BIKES
> *



I JUST THINK THAT SINCE HOUSTON IS THE NEXT TO LAST STOP THERE MIGHT BE SOME PEOPLE COMING OVER TO QUALIFY......SHOULD BE REAL GOOD.


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Jun 27 2006, 09:03 PM~5680061
> *I JUST THINK THAT SINCE HOUSTON IS THE NEXT TO LAST STOP THERE MIGHT BE SOME PEOPLE COMING OVER TO QUALIFY......SHOULD BE REAL GOOD.
> *


YEAH SHOULD BE A GOOD SHOW


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

rumore time.... anyone have any......


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

pm sent


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 28 2006, 08:16 PM~5685469
> *pm sent
> *


????


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

TO NOE.. I DONT KNOW ANY RUMORS


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Jun 28 2006, 06:20 PM~5684958
> *rumore time.... anyone have any......
> *


rumor has it that i will be there.......


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jun 28 2006, 09:16 PM~5685792
> *rumor has it that i will be there.......
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)

I know theres a killer trike comeing cant say who's :0 :0


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by archanglehtowntx_@Jun 28 2006, 09:43 PM~5686208
> *I know theres a killer trike comeing cant say who's :0  :0
> *


I HEARD THE SAME THING :0 :0


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by archanglehtowntx_@Jun 28 2006, 09:43 PM~5686208
> *I know theres a killer trike comeing cant say who's :0  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

I just want this to be a good show..... anyone know when the deadline to register is???


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

the 15th i believe


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Jun 28 2006, 09:55 PM~5686300
> *I just want this to be a good show..... anyone know when the deadline to register is???
> *


I THINK IS THE 17TH THATS WHAT IT SAID ON THE REG FORM


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by archanglehtowntx_@Jun 28 2006, 10:43 PM~5686208
> *I know theres a killer trike comeing cant say who's :0  :0
> *


sometime in the year 2012


----------



## K LoLo (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Jun 28 2006, 11:55 PM~5686300
> *I just want this to be a good show..... anyone know when the deadline to register is???
> *


From what people have been saying though, itll be sold out. We sent our entry forms out like...3 weeks ago to make sure we would get in.


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

ANY CAR SHOWS GOING DOWN


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yea,, but houston never sells out.. plus theres so much room in that place.. theres still another hall that they never open cuz theres not enough cars... if it sellls out.. that will be a 1st.. but its gunna take alot of cars to fill it up..


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

A sell out? It's up to LRM to make a sell out becuase SD was a sell out but the show is in a parking lot of a football stadium. Plus there was no dallas show.It depends if they want to pay for the extra space.


----------



## K LoLo (Jul 26, 2005)

That got pretty close like 5 years ago. Like I think someone actually got the last spot...or I could just be dumb.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yeah.. well lrm rent out the whole arena here in houston.. but theres never enough cars to filll up the whole thing.. thats why the last lil hall is always close..
like you said lo=lo i think yrs ago it was like that.. and actually had a couple of cars in the last hall


----------



## K LoLo (Jul 26, 2005)

I actually think that the Houston LRM show has kept getting smaller. Is that what everyone else has seen? 

But I guess since Dallas got cancelled there will be a lot of those cats coming down.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yeah it has gotton smaller.. bikes have gotton bigger tho


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by K LoLo_@Jun 30 2006, 01:30 PM~5695439
> *I actually think that the Houston LRM show has kept getting smaller. Is that what everyone else has seen?
> 
> But I guess since Dallas got cancelled there will be a lot of those cats coming down.
> *


WHY DID IT GET CANCELLED


----------



## K LoLo (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Jun 30 2006, 03:39 PM~5695514
> *WHY DID IT GET CANCELLED
> *


I dunno...LRM just didnt want to go there.

And ya...the bikes have gotten bigger. It takes a lot to place in any class down here for bikes.


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by K LoLo_@Jun 30 2006, 01:40 PM~5695523
> *I dunno...LRM just didnt want to go there.
> 
> And ya...the bikes have gotten bigger. It takes a lot to place in any class down here for bikes.
> *


YEAH LOTS OF BAD ASS BIKES


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

its cause lrm sucks..


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

WHUTZ UP TEAM TEXAS!!!!! :biggrin: 
EVERYBODY READY FOR LRM THERE IS 29 DAYS LEFT. :0


----------



## Racer X (Aug 21, 2005)

YUP :biggrin:


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Jul 1 2006, 07:32 PM~5700786
> *WHUTZ UP TEAM TEXAS!!!!! :biggrin:
> EVERYBODY READY FOR LRM THERE IS 29 DAYS LEFT. :0
> *


NOT YET :angry:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

havent even started to get ready


----------



## SKR Girl (Aug 21, 2005)

Yep already!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

YEAH READY


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

:angry: :angry: JUST A FEW DAYS FOR HOUSTON SHOW AND IM NOT READY....


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rabbit_@Jul 4 2006, 08:02 AM~5713229
> *:angry:  :angry: JUST A FEW DAYS FOR HOUSTON SHOW AND IM NOT READY....
> *


WHAT DO YOU NEED


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jul 4 2006, 08:22 AM~5713271
> *WHAT DO YOU NEED
> *


I NEAD A PAINT NO TIME FOR IT :angry:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i can get it done.. but it gunna cost ya.. if ya got money. holla at me.. ill have it ready in a week


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 4 2006, 09:56 AM~5713602
> *i can get it done.. but it gunna cost ya.. if ya got money. holla at me.. ill have it ready in a week
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 4 2006, 09:56 AM~5713602
> *i can get it done.. but it gunna cost ya.. if ya got money. holla at me.. ill have it ready in a week
> *


:0 :0 :0IS NOT AN EASY JOB EVEN PROFESIONAL PAINTERS SAY THAT IT TAKES OVER A MONTH ...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

you know i work fast


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rabbit_@Jul 4 2006, 10:08 AM~5713673
> *:0  :0  :0IS NOT AN EASY JOB EVEN PROFESIONAL PAINTERS SAY THAT IT TAKES OVER A MONTH ...
> *


what is it that needs to be done.. i can tell ya how fast i can do it.. it took me 2 weeks to do my bike.. and dat was oly working on it a couple hours a day


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rabbit_@Jul 4 2006, 10:08 AM~5713673
> *:0  :0  :0IS NOT AN EASY JOB EVEN PROFESIONAL PAINTERS SAY THAT IT TAKES OVER A MONTH ...
> *


THATS BECAUSE THEY PROBALLY DONT WANT TO DO IT


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 4 2006, 10:12 AM~5713693
> *what is it that needs to be done.. i can tell ya how fast i can do it.. it took me 2 weeks to do my bike.. and dat was oly working on it a couple hours a day
> *


IS THE DIFERENT GRAFICS .IS LIKE 5 OR6 DIFERENT COLORS


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

its not alot to do then..if u want me to do it.. holla at me an let me know whats up..


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jul 4 2006, 10:15 AM~5713711
> *THATS BECAUSE THEY PROBALLY DONT WANT TO DO IT
> *


YUP SOME OF THE GUYS TOLD ME THAT THEY CANT DO IT :angry:


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

:0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by archanglehtowntx_@Jun 28 2006, 09:43 PM~5686208
> *I know theres a killer trike comeing cant say who's :0  :0
> *


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rabbit_@Jul 4 2006, 10:45 AM~5713962
> *:0  :0  :0
> *



I GOT YOUR BACK BRO IT WILL GET PAINTED BY THE BEST :0 AND IT WILL LOOK BADASS


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rabbit_@Jul 4 2006, 11:19 AM~5713739
> *YUP SOME OF THE GUYS TOLD ME THAT THEY CANT DO IT  :angry:
> *



THERE IS NO CAN'T..... IF YOU REALLY WANT TO I AM SURE YOU CAN FIGURE OUT SOMETHING...


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)

will it can be done its just that the frame has so much detail not just any one wants 2 paint it :biggrin:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

WELL WE NEED THE BIKE/TRIKE TO COME OUT TO SHOW THEM HOW TEXAS DOES IT!!

DON'T DO IT FOR YOU..... DO IT FOR YOUR STATE!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

if you want it done right holla at me..time isnt a issue.. it be done way before..
sic713 style baby.... fuck da hattaz


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

:0 IT'S EVERYBODY READY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Racer X (Aug 21, 2005)

yup i no i am :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Racer X_@Jul 5 2006, 03:31 AM~5717860
> *yup i no i am :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


***** U AINT GOT NO RIMS YET :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by archanglehtowntx_@Jul 5 2006, 08:13 AM~5718461
> ****** U AINT GOT NO RIMS YET :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :twak:


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by archanglehtowntx_@Jul 5 2006, 08:13 AM~5718461
> ****** U AINT GOT NO RIMS YET :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by archanglehtowntx_@Jul 5 2006, 08:13 AM~5718461
> ****** U AINT GOT NO RIMS YET :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dream_Angel 2_@Jul 4 2006, 12:23 PM~5714573
> *I GOT YOUR BACK BRO IT WILL GET PAINTED BY THE BEST  :0  AND IT WILL LOOK BADASS
> *


FOUND A SECRET PAINTER :biggrin: FRAME LOOKING REAL GOOD.....


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
I WOULD LIKE TO SAY TO MY HUSBAND (ARCHANGEL-- MR.3-D ) 
YOU HAVE DONE A GREAT JOB & WORK OF ART WITH A LOT OF DETAIL WORK ON COUPLE FRAMES THAT ARE FROM H-TOWN THAT I KNOW THAT ONE HASN'T SEEN YET TO BELIEVE. PLUS THE ONES FROM OUT OF TOWN & STATE. I KNOW WITH OUT A SHADOW OF DOUBT THAT GOD HAS GIVEN YOU HIS GIFT WITH UR HANDS & TALENT. KEEP UR HEAD UP.


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Jul 5 2006, 05:29 PM~5721248
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> I WOULD LIKE TO SAY TO MY HUSBAND (ARCHANGEL-- MR.3-D )
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jul 5 2006, 07:18 PM~5721673
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*HYPNOTIZED*


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dream_Angel 2_@Jul 5 2006, 07:53 PM~5721770
> *HYPNOTIZED
> *


ALL THE WAY ...ASTA LA MUERTE


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i was a ex hypnotized member


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> GOOD JOB REC,
> 
> NOBILITY


----------



## Racer X (Aug 21, 2005)

> > GOOD JOB REC,
> >
> > NOBILITY
> 
> ...


----------



## Racer X (Aug 21, 2005)

> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> I WOULD LIKE TO SAY TO MY HUSBAND (ARCHANGEL-- MR.3-D )
> YOU HAVE DONE A GREAT JOB & WORK OF ART WITH A LOT OF DETAIL WORK ON COUPLE FRAMES THAT ARE FROM H-TOWN THAT I KNOW THAT ONE HASN'T SEEN YET TO BELIEVE. PLUS THE ONES FROM OUT OF TOWN & STATE. I KNOW WITH OUT A SHADOW OF DOUBT THAT GOD HAS GIVEN YOU HIS GIFT WITH UR HANDS & TALENT. KEEP UR HEAD UP.
> ...


----------



## TIDO_50 (Feb 14, 2006)

CAN'T WAIT TO HOPFULLY MEET EVERYONE AT THE HOUSTON SHOW


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TIDO_50_@Jul 6 2006, 09:01 PM~5728763
> *CAN'T WAIT TO HOPFULLY MEET EVERYONE AT THE HOUSTON SHOW
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
*WHUT IT DEW H-TOWN*


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

YO REC WHATS THE WORD ON THOSE RIMS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

WHAT IT DO


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Jul 7 2006, 08:09 AM~5730611
> *WHAT IT DO
> *


it dont do nothin


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 7 2006, 07:37 AM~5730689
> *it dont do nothin
> *


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

can i join???


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 7 2006, 10:15 AM~5731511
> *can i join???
> *


you gotta be invited... i was left out to fool.. dont feel bad


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 7 2006, 10:53 AM~5731726
> *you gotta be invited... i was left out to fool.. dont feel bad
> *


Hey you been part of Team Texas


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 7 2006, 11:53 AM~5731726
> *you gotta be invited... i was left out to fool.. dont feel bad
> *



HOW ARE YOU GOING TO BE LEFT OUT......YOU KNOW YOU ARE PART OF TEAM TEXAS.........I DON'T DON'T ANYONE HAS ANY OBJECTIONS.......DOES ANYONE?

I WAS NEVER OFFICIALLY INVITED OR ANYTHING... BUT KNOWING I REPRESENT THE GREAT STATE OF TEXAS.... I AM INCLUDING MYSELF...........


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Jul 7 2006, 11:04 AM~5731785
> *HOW ARE YOU GOING TO BE LEFT OUT......YOU KNOW YOU ARE PART OF TEAM TEXAS.........I DON'T DON'T ANYONE HAS ANY OBJECTIONS.......DOES ANYONE?
> 
> I WAS NEVER OFFICIALLY INVITED OR ANYTHING... BUT KNOWING I REPRESENT THE GREAT STATE OF TEXAS.... I AM INCLUDING MYSELF...........
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Jul 7 2006, 11:04 AM~5731785
> *HOW ARE YOU GOING TO BE LEFT OUT......YOU KNOW YOU ARE PART OF TEAM TEXAS.........I DON'T DON'T ANYONE HAS ANY OBJECTIONS.......DOES ANYONE?
> 
> I WAS NEVER OFFICIALLY INVITED OR ANYTHING... BUT KNOWING I REPRESENT THE GREAT STATE OF TEXAS.... I AM INCLUDING MYSELF...........
> *


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

SO WHO IS READY??

LAST SHOW BEFORE VEGAS........ SHOULD BE A GOOD ONE.........MAYBE SOME OUT OF TOWNERS GOING TO CRASH IT...........OR OUT OF STATERS.........

RABBIT YOU READY??

REC??

ANYONE??


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Jul 7 2006, 11:09 AM~5731811
> *SO WHO IS READY??
> 
> LAST SHOW BEFORE VEGAS........ SHOULD BE A GOOD ONE.........MAYBE SOME OUT OF TOWNERS GOING TO CRASH IT...........OR OUT OF STATERS.........
> ...


frame is on the oven geting paint :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC+Jul 7 2006, 11:03 AM~5731780-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just givib yall a hard time.. lol..


but im almost ready.. finish up my rims.. annd tires..and display..


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

GOOD TO HEAR ALL IS READY......

LETS MAKE THIS ONE THE BEST ON THE TOUR!


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

:biggrin: BAD NEWS I MESSED UP ON MY PAINT JOB SO NO HOUSTON SHOW FOR ME MAYBE NEXT YEAR


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

sure you did... :biggrin:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rabbit_@Jul 8 2006, 12:27 PM~5737013
> *:biggrin: BAD NEWS I MESSED UP ON MY PAINT JOB SO NO HOUSTON SHOW FOR ME MAYBE NEXT YEAR
> *


I would be mad not happy you can do it re-paint the frame


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rabbit_@Jul 8 2006, 12:27 PM~5737013
> *:biggrin: BAD NEWS I MESSED UP ON MY PAINT JOB SO NO HOUSTON SHOW FOR ME MAYBE NEXT YEAR
> *


all come on rabbit dont say that all that work for nothing


----------



## TIDO_50 (Feb 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rabbit_@Jul 8 2006, 12:27 PM~5737013
> *:biggrin: BAD NEWS I MESSED UP ON MY PAINT JOB SO NO HOUSTON SHOW FOR ME MAYBE NEXT YEAR
> *


 I SAW YOUR BIKE IN DALLAS AND YOUR BIKE WAS SWEEET CAN'T WAIT TO SEE WHAT'S NEW SO DON'T GIVE UP


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

*NOBILITY IS CHEERING YOU ON U CAN DO IT.*

NOW, I KNOW MY HUSBAND THE *(MR.3-D ARCHANGEL)* DIDN'T PUT ALL HIS HARD WORKING & TIME ON THAT FRAME FOR U NOT TO COME OUT THIS YR.
NOW U STARTING TO SOUND LIKE FREDDY.U CAN DO BETTER THEN THAT.


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Jul 9 2006, 01:51 AM~5740238
> *
> 
> 
> ...




just wondering which freddy you are talking about?


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TIDO_50_@Jul 9 2006, 01:39 AM~5740218
> *I SAW YOUR BIKE IN DALLAS AND YOUR BIKE WAS SWEEET CAN'T WAIT TO SEE WHAT'S NEW SO DON'T GIVE UP
> *



HEY THAT'S MY WORD BUT I GUESS YOU CAN USE IT...LOL


----------



## Hobbychunt1 (Aug 24, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
Sneak peak of whats going to rep for Hypnotized at LRM Houston.


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)




----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hobbychunt1_@Jul 9 2006, 08:44 PM~5743901
> *
> 
> 
> ...


     :worship: :worship:


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hobbychunt1_@Jul 9 2006, 08:44 PM~5743901
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

*OOOOOOHH THE MOST HATED!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

LMAO THAT'S THE GOOD SIDE YOU DON'T WANNA SEE THE BIG BOO-BOO


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

:angry:


> _Originally posted by Hobbychunt1_@Jul 9 2006, 08:44 PM~5743901
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

What colors are you going with?I see orange,blue and I think purple?


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jul 9 2006, 09:03 PM~5744046
> *What colors are you going with?I see orange,blue and I think purple?
> *


IS KIND OFF DARK BUT IS BRANDY WINE .ORANGE.BLUE ..AND MORE COLORS TO COME


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

OH MY I MIGHT HAVE TO PAINT MY OWN BIKE :tears:


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Thats real nice


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dream_Angel 2_@Jul 9 2006, 09:35 PM~5744274
> *OH MY I MIGHT HAVE TO PAINT MY OWN BIKE :tears:
> *


Tell Rabbit to do it :biggrin:


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

:angry:


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

:angry: :angry: :angry:


> _Originally posted by Dream_Angel 2_@Jul 9 2006, 09:52 PM~5744370
> *WHY I PAINT BETTER THEN HIM..I'M JUST BEING LAZY
> *


OK THATS JUST TALKIN BECOUSE I HAVE NOT SEEN ANY OFF YOUR PAINT JOBS YET AND I KHOW YOU FOR A LONG TIME


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dream_Angel 2_@Jul 9 2006, 09:59 PM~5744408
> *WHATEVER YOUR JUST HATE'IN CAUSE I AM BETTER THEN YOU...
> *


OK IF YOU SAY


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)

REC HOW WE LOOKING IN THE DIRTY BAY :biggrin:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by archanglehtowntx_@Jul 9 2006, 10:24 PM~5744476
> *REC HOW WE LOOKING IN THE DIRTY BAY  :biggrin:
> *


Doing bad I have my crew working non stop


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jul 9 2006, 10:27 PM~5744488
> *Doing bad I have my crew working non stop
> *


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jul 9 2006, 10:27 PM~5744488
> *Doing bad I have my crew working non stop
> *


*SO U HAVE A CREW WORKING!!!!
ARE U STILL HIRING BECAUSE RACER X NEEDS A JOB TO BUY 
SOME RIMS FOR LRM!!*
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :around: :around: :around:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Jul 10 2006, 07:52 AM~5745639
> *SO U HAVE A CREW WORKING!!!!
> ARE U STILL HIRING BECAUSE RACER X NEEDS A JOB TO BUY
> SOME RIMS FOR LRM!!
> ...


If he want some rims he can bring me his grill for some cash money :biggrin:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

REC BIG BALLIN LIKE THAT......

WISH I HAD MY OWN CREW LIKE YOU....... MAYBE ONE DAY  

WELL BE SURE THEY STAY ON TOP OF IT..... WANT TO SEE AS MANY BIKES AS POSSIBLE OUT THERE REPPING THIS GREAT STATE OF OURS....

GOOD LUCK TO ALL.....


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

wuz up team tx! can the pedal car be apart ot the TT??


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 10 2006, 10:43 AM~5746512
> *wuz up team tx! can the pedal car be apart ot the TT??
> *


Yeah you can Empire is official


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jul 10 2006, 10:53 AM~5746580
> *Yeah you can Empire is official
> *


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jul 9 2006, 03:58 PM~5742440
> *just wondering which freddy you are talking about?
> *



****** U KNOW WHICH BIKE I'M TALKING ABOUT!!!!!!!!!!!
THE ONE THAT MY HUSBAND (ARCHANGEL MR.3-D) MADE FOR PEDRO WITH ALOT OF DETAIL WORK!!!!!!!!! LIKE U AIN'T NEVER SEEN IT!!!!!!! *
:ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Jul 10 2006, 05:00 PM~5748988
> *"MAN <--" U KNOW WHICH BIKE I'M TALKING ABOUT!!!!!!!!!!!
> THE ONE THAT MY HUSBAND (ARCHANGEL MR.3-D) MADE FOR PEDRO WITH ALOT OF DETAIL WORK!!!!!!!!! LIKE U AIN'T NEVER SEEN IT!!!!!!!
> :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:
> *


THE REC EDITED VERSION


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Jul 10 2006, 06:00 PM~5748988
> ****** U KNOW WHICH BIKE I'M TALKING ABOUT!!!!!!!!!!!
> THE ONE THAT MY HUSBAND (ARCHANGEL MR.3-D) MADE FOR PEDRO WITH ALOT OF DETAIL WORK!!!!!!!!! LIKE U AIN'T NEVER SEEN IT!!!!!!!
> :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:
> *



DON'T THINK HE HAS SEEN IT.... BUT I HAVE......IT IS CRAZY AND WILL SHINE IN HOUSTON....


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life+Jul 10 2006, 07:00 PM~5748988-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well she did spell it with an "a" and not with "er"! Even I know the diference!


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Jul 10 2006, 05:00 PM~5748988
> ****** U KNOW WHICH BIKE I'M TALKING ABOUT!!!!!!!!!!!
> THE ONE THAT MY HUSBAND (ARCHANGEL MR.3-D) MADE FOR PEDRO WITH ALOT OF DETAIL WORK!!!!!!!!! LIKE U AIN'T NEVER SEEN IT!!!!!!!
> :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:
> *


*GIRL TONE THAT DOWN A BIT* :twak:


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

:around: :around: :around:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :around: :around: :ugh:


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by archanglehtowntx_@Jul 12 2006, 07:39 AM~5758734
> *GIRL TONE THAT DOWN A BIT  :twak:
> *


 :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## Racer X (Aug 21, 2005)

HAHAHAHAHA :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

:biggrin: Team Texas


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

*TEAM TEXAS *


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

DOES ANYBODY KNOW IF THIS IS STILL GOING DOWN!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

WHAT'S UP HOUSTON...


----------



## Racer X (Aug 21, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Racer X_@Jul 13 2006, 05:03 PM~5768961
> *HAHAHAHAHA :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


***** WHAT U :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ABOUT


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

:angry: :angry: JUST GOT MY FORKS BACK FROM A1 CROMEPLATE ..THEY LOOK LIKE SH.... SO I DONT KHOW WATH TO DO THERS NO TIME TO GET NEW ONES


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rabbit_@Jul 15 2006, 08:49 AM~5777480
> *:angry:  :angry: JUST GOT MY FORKS BACK FROM A1 CROMEPLATE ..THEY LOOK LIKE SH.... SO I DONT KHOW WATH TO DO THERS NO TIME TO GET NEW ONES
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rabbit_@Jul 15 2006, 08:49 AM~5777480
> *:angry:  :angry: JUST GOT MY FORKS BACK FROM A1 CROMEPLATE ..THEY LOOK LIKE SH.... SO I DONT KHOW WATH TO DO THERS NO TIME TO GET NEW ONES
> *



now i'm scared my pedal's are gonna look like shit.


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

WELL WE HAVEN'T PICK UP R PARTS YET FROM AIRLINE PLATING, THEY JUST CALL US TODAY TO SAY THAT R PARTS R READY!!!! I HOPE THEY LOOK GOOD. NOW FROM WHUT UR SAIYING THAT A BIG NO NO NO :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 85lowmonte (Jul 13, 2006)

hi rabbit!


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

hey our newest member of team texas... my babies bikes will be ready for next year


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

I C U TOO! :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 85lowmonte_@Jul 15 2006, 01:16 PM~5778595
> * hi rabbit!
> *


WELCOME TO TEAM TEXAS :biggrin:


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

TEAM TEXAS IS READY FOR LRM SHOW!!!!!!!


----------



## Racer X (Aug 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Jul 16 2006, 01:04 AM~5780881
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yup team texas :thumbsup:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rabbit_@Jul 15 2006, 08:49 AM~5777480
> *:angry:  :angry: JUST GOT MY FORKS BACK FROM A1 CROMEPLATE ..THEY LOOK LIKE SH.... SO I DONT KHOW WATH TO DO THERS NO TIME TO GET NEW ONES
> *


i never had tha problem.. they hooked my shit up..



oh yea rec.. i seen ur display.. looks nice.. they hookin it up real good homie


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 17 2006, 08:58 PM~5791637
> *i never had tha problem.. they hooked my shit up..
> oh yea rec.. i seen ur display.. looks nice.. they hookin it up real good homie
> *


 :0


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

ALL I HAVE TO SAY THAT MY BOY REC AINT PLAYING I'VE SEEN WHAT HE GOTS AND I GUARANTEE HES GOING TO GIVE THE COMP A RUN FOR THERE MONEY :0


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jul 17 2006, 09:42 PM~5791920
> *ALL I HAVE TO SAY THAT MY BOY REC AINT PLAYING I'VE SEEN WHAT HE GOTS AND I GUARANTEE HES GOING TO GIVE THE COMP A RUN FOR THERE MONEY :0
> *


Lets just say REC aint no joke lol Street class wont have a chance


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)

REC'S up to something :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## Racer X (Aug 21, 2005)

YUP THAT HE IS


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

X2


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

Q-VO ESE REC


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jul 18 2006, 08:39 PM~5799416
> *Q-VO ESE REC
> *


Just working


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jul 18 2006, 08:41 PM~5799430
> *Just working
> *


WORKING ON GETTING THE TITLE :biggrin:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Jul 21 2006, 08:30 PM~5819977
> *HATE TO HEAR THAT..... I AM SURE YOU WILL FIGURE SOMETHING OUT...
> *


There is no hope unless i go to shortys and buy parts this week


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jul 21 2006, 09:33 PM~5819989
> *There is no hope unless i go to shortys and buy parts this week
> *



WHAT HAPPENED??


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Well sometime you have problems with mail and getting stuff done on time it happends


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)

REC.is that u in rabbit's truck on that icon .I saw u on the news :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
looks like more PROBLEMAS


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rabbit_@Jul 19 2006, 07:31 PM~5806042
> *yust came from da airbrusher! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Who did the murals?


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 22 2006, 10:44 AM~5821934
> *Who did the murals?
> *


THEY WERE DONE BY BONER ZANCHEZ .HERE IN HOUSTON


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rabbit_@Jul 19 2006, 08:31 PM~5806042
> *yust came from da airbrusher! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS NICE


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

TEAM TEXAS R U READY!!!!!!!!

*6 DAYS LRM*


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I love TEXAS


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Jul 23 2006, 10:56 AM~5826819
> *TEAM TEXAS R U READY!!!!!!!!
> 
> 6 DAYS LRM
> *


READY


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Jul 23 2006, 10:56 AM~5826819
> *TEAM TEXAS R U READY!!!!!!!!
> 
> 6 DAYS LRM
> *


NOT YET STILL LONG WAY TO GO


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

arkangel or eternal life
pm me wen the money order gets to u


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Its official no LRM show for REC


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:tears: noooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tip_of_tx-lowz (Jul 19, 2006)

message from the newest guy.......... well im driving 330 miles to go compete against the big boyz........ hopefully there will be a leftover trophy for us.......j/k be on the lookout for a maroon 26" cruizer that belongs to my 12 yr. old daughter, and a 20" girls strawberry shortcake bike that belongs to my 10 yr. old daughter........


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

5 DAYS LRM


----------



## tip_of_tx-lowz (Jul 19, 2006)

:buttkick: just so u can know.....the bike class at houston is sold out according to lrm......... so if you didnt pre-register,guess what !!!!!!!!!!!!! see the rest of u there.....


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tip_of_tx-lowz_@Jul 24 2006, 06:10 PM~5834679
> *:buttkick: just so  u  can know.....the bike class  at houston is sold out according to lrm......... so if you didnt pre-register,guess what !!!!!!!!!!!!!  see  the rest of u there.....
> *


THATS WATH THEY ALWAYS SAY BUT AT THE END THEY JUST MAKE YOU WAIT IN LINE FOR A FEW HOURS


----------



## tip_of_tx-lowz (Jul 19, 2006)

thats what happened to me 2 yrs ago at san anto........... i went sunday and got in anyway.........


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tip_of_tx-lowz_@Jul 24 2006, 06:45 PM~5834827
> * thats what happened to me 2 yrs ago at san anto........... i went sunday and got in anyway.........
> *


I BEEN ON THAT SITUATION MORE THAN A FEW TIMES :biggrin:


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)

> i have it


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

the day its almost here


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

SO IS EVERYONE READY??

I WILL BE UNCOVERING THE BIKE FOR THE FIRST TIME IN ALMOST A YEAR... HOPEFULLY NOT TOO MUCH HAS GONE BACK......SINCE IT SEEMS THAT I WILL NEED ALL THE POINTS I CAN GET WITH ALL THE COMPETITION THAT IS COMING.....


RABBIT>> REC?? MR 3D...


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Jul 27 2006, 07:37 AM~5851298
> *SO IS EVERYONE READY??
> 
> I WILL BE UNCOVERING THE BIKE FOR THE FIRST TIME IN ALMOST A YEAR... HOPEFULLY NOT TOO MUCH HAS GONE BACK......SINCE IT SEEMS THAT I WILL NEED ALL THE POINTS I CAN GET WITH ALL THE COMPETITION THAT IS COMING.....
> ...


NOT READY YET STILL PAINTING SOME PARTS  
TANKS MR 3D FOR NOT LETING ME DOWN :thumbsup:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

leaving tomorrow night at 10.......got everything ready


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

PINCHE REC ESTA CON MADRES :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Racer X (Aug 21, 2005)

MR. RABBIT DID YOU GET YOUR BANNER AND SHIRT


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

YEP, RABBIT PICK HIS FENDER & T-SHIRT HIS BANNER. HE SAID LOOK NICE & THANK YOU.... NOW IS TEAM TEXAS READY. BEACUSE I KNOW REC IS..... :0 :0 

*2 DAYS TO LRM* :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

WELL UNCOVERED THE BIKE......IT HAS SOME WEAR AND TEAR.... AND A FEW BUMPS AND BRUISES..... BUT WE WILL STILL MAKE IT. GOT TO GO OUT THERE AND SHOW IN OUR HOMETOWN......


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

big tex, what bike do you have? im curious.


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jul 27 2006, 10:51 PM~5856429
> *big tex, what bike do you have? im curious.
> *



WOLVERINE..


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

I thought so, just checking. did you have man of steel too?


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jul 27 2006, 10:53 PM~5856447
> *I thought so, just checking. did you have man of steel too?
> *



THAT ONE IS OWNED BY THE PAZ BROTHERS OUT OF ARIZONA......


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

THAT IS HERMANOS DE PAZ WHO OWNED MOS


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

cool. I just didnt want to get my guys mixed up. wolverine is killing man of steel in my opinion.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

ITS IN JAPAN MOS LOL 
NEVER IN THE USA NO MORE


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jul 27 2006, 10:56 PM~5856471
> *cool. I just didnt want to get my guys mixed up. wolverine is killing man of steel in my opinion.
> *



DON'T KNOW ABOUT KILLING.... BUT THE ONLY TIME I CAN REMEMBER COMPETING AGAINST MOS WAS IN 2004.... WE GOT RUNNERUP AND HE TOOK 3RD IN VEGAS.


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

your very humble, I like that. I just think wolverine is way more lowrider than man of steel. yours looks better in my opinion. I hope to build a bike that nice one day soon. :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jul 27 2006, 10:12 PM~5856582
> *your very humble, I like that. I just think wolverine is way more lowrider than man of steel. yours looks better in my opinion. I hope to build a bike that nice one day soon.  :thumbsup:
> *


you think people like him who have some of the top bikes in the world would have a big head... but this dude here has never got like that.. one cool ass mutcha sucka...

lova ya man... :biggrin:


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

the world needs more people like that. its funny how people with weak shit always have the biggest heads, Ive known a few people like that.


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 27 2006, 11:16 PM~5856602
> *you think people like him who have some of the top bikes in the world would have a big head... but this dude here has never got like that.. one cool ass mutcha sucka...
> 
> lova ya man... :biggrin:
> *



THANKS. 

NEVER BEEN THE TYPE TO GET BIG HEAD ABOUT SOMETHING..... BUT I KNOW WHEN WE WANT WE CAN BUILD WITH THE BEST OF THEM..... MAYBE WE WILL DO IT AGAIN ONE DAY....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Jul 27 2006, 10:21 PM~5856633
> *THANKS.
> 
> NEVER BEEN THE TYPE TO GET BIG HEAD ABOUT SOMETHING..... BUT I KNOW WHEN WE WANT WE CAN BUILD WITH THE BEST OF THEM.....  MAYBE WE WILL DO IT AGAIN ONE DAY....
> *


yeah i know.. i know some on them foos out there they they the shit.. especially when they aint no where close to being...

see ya saturday..


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jul 27 2006, 11:12 PM~5856582
> *your very humble, I like that. I just think wolverine is way more lowrider than man of steel. yours looks better in my opinion. I hope to build a bike that nice one day soon.  :thumbsup:
> *



never thought of it that way but kinda right.

Wolverine is more of "classic" twisted parts tons of accesories chrome and gold

MOS has more of a new age look to it and is more non traditional with faced parts etc.

both flawless bikes nonethe less .


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

WAY TO GO TEAM TEXAS ESPECIALLY WITH THE SWEEPSTAKE WINNERS....


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

CONGRATS!!!!!!!! TEAM TEXAS :biggrin:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

SO VEGAS IS NEXT..... COME ON TEAM TEXAS.... LETS GET THINGS ROLLIN..... I KNOW KING REC BETTER BE GOING.....ANYONE ELSE.... RABBIT.....ARCHANGEL...


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Aug 1 2006, 08:43 AM~5880991
> *SO VEGAS IS NEXT..... COME ON TEAM TEXAS.... LETS GET THINGS ROLLIN..... I KNOW KING REC BETTER BE GOING.....ANYONE ELSE.... RABBIT.....ARCHANGEL...
> *


I BE AT VEGAS WITH A FEW NEW SORPRISES :biggrin:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rabbit_@Aug 1 2006, 11:46 AM~5881883
> *I BE AT VEGAS WITH A FEW NEW SORPRISES  :biggrin:
> *


Me too might just redo the frame


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Aug 1 2006, 01:00 PM~5881974
> *Me too might just redo the frame
> *



MAN .... .YOU JUST WON IN HOUSTON...... WHY REDO THE FRAME??

HEY WHEN YOU A BIG BALLER LIKE THAT I GUESS YOU CAN DO THAT!!


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

JUST A REMINDER!!!!!!!!!!!SEE YA'LL THERE


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

TEAM TEXAS WILL BE AT THE PARK ON SUNDAY :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

TEAM TEXAS DONT FORGET ABOUT THE SHOW HERE IN AUSTIN TEXAS AT THE TRAVIS EXPO CENTER ON SEP 17......BROUGHT TO YOU BY LMP.....


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Aug 1 2006, 07:00 PM~5884663
> *TEAM TEXAS DONT FORGET ABOUT THE SHOW HERE IN AUSTIN TEXAS AT THE TRAVIS EXPO CENTER ON SEP 17......BROUGHT TO YOU BY  LMP.....
> *


SORRY WE CANT MAKE IT HYPNOTIZED IS TROWING A SHOW IN HOUSTON .WE HAVE PICK THAT DATE LONG TIME THERES NO WAY WE CAN CHANGE IT


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rabbit_@Aug 1 2006, 08:09 PM~5884720
> *SORRY WE CANT MAKE IT HYPNOTIZED IS TROWING A SHOW IN HOUSTON .WE HAVE PICK THAT DATE LONG TIME THERES NO WAY WE CAN CHANGE IT
> *



YEAH I NOTICED THAT. SUCKS. WE WERE GIVEN THAT DATE AND HATED NOT TO GET SOME HTOWN PEOPLE TO GO TO AUSTIN.

WELL GOOD LUCK WITH YOUR SHOW.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ill be at the hypnotized show


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Aug 2 2006, 07:56 AM~5887760
> *YEAH I NOTICED THAT.  SUCKS.  WE WERE GIVEN THAT DATE AND HATED NOT TO GET SOME HTOWN PEOPLE TO GO TO AUSTIN.
> 
> WELL GOOD LUCK WITH YOUR SHOW.
> *


WELL HOPE WE CAN GO NEXT YEAR ...SAME THING GOES FOR YOU GOOD LUCK AT THE AUSTIN SHOW


----------



## TIDO_50 (Feb 14, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL THE WINNERS
BRING ALL THE TITLES HOME TO TEXAS


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

I WANT TO THANK ALL TEAM TEXAS FOR THEIR SUPORT ON BUILDING MY TRIKE ..MR 3 D ;BIG BALLER REC;DREAM ANGEL;RAZER X;BONER ;ARTURO[SHWING LIMO] AND ALLTHE GUYS FROM MY CLUB HYPNOTIZED


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

HERE YOU GO RABBIT


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dream_Angel 2_@Aug 2 2006, 09:56 PM~5893173
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

keep it goin team Texas. rep 2 da fullest


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

wuz up rabbit..congrads for winning at the show homie.... trike looks good


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 2 2006, 10:36 PM~5893421
> *keep it goin team Texas. rep 2 da fullest
> *


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

come on texas team cali is trying to catch up on post.....somebody post something interesting :wave:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

SO WHO IS TRULY GOING TO VEGAS??


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I aint but reppin BIG BAD TEXAS











where legends are born


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dream_Angel 2_@Aug 2 2006, 09:56 PM~5893173
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Mmmmmmm Nice


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

* PROBLEMAS*


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRANGE_@Aug 4 2006, 12:29 PM~5903063
> *Mmmmmmm Nice
> *


very nice.. sexy lil punk chick


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

Dose any one know who took home fisrt semi trike in houston????


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Aug 4 2006, 12:56 PM~5903229
> *Dose any one know who took home fisrt semi trike in houston????
> *


i have no clue homie..


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

just tryin to keep the team texas posts commin


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Aug 4 2006, 02:04 PM~5903304
> *just tryin to keep the team texas posts commin
> *


i believe it was the burgundy trike from one of my club members


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Aug 4 2006, 05:47 PM~5904459
> *i believe it was the burgundy trike from one of my club members
> *


THIS ONE?


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

WHO IS GOING TO THE PARK ?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rabbit_@Aug 5 2006, 10:08 AM~5907445
> *WHO IS GOING TO THE PARK ?
> *


I KNOW WE ARE


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

3rd coast born, that mean we texas breed.
Texas motha fucka dats were I stay
-PAUL WALL


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

any pics from the park it was today wasent it :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

TEXAS BABY :thumbsup: 
WHO WANT SOME :scrutinize:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

LMPevents.net and 107.7 in Austin, TX bring you the Fiestas Patrias Family Festival and Car Show. This event annually attracts over 25,000 spectators and is free to the public! This year, we are adding the car show portion to the event. It is a huge event held at the Travis County Expo Center. Visit www.LMPevents.net for more information!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

who want some :scrutinize: :guns: 
TEXAS


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

1 MORE :biggrin:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Good seeing everyone at the Desert Dreams picnic.  Look forward to seeing everyone again.


----------



## KILLAONEZ111 (Dec 18, 2003)

one question who took best body modification in texas this year at lowrider magazine super show


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KILLAONEZ111_@Aug 8 2006, 11:54 AM~5924913
> *one question who took best body modification in texas this year at lowrider magazine super show
> *



WOLVERINE


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

WHUTZ UP TEAM TEXAS!!!!!!!!
ANYBODY GOING TO THE BIG BALLA CAR SHOW IN DALLAS THIS WEEKEND.


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Aug 8 2006, 02:41 PM~5926425
> *WHUTZ UP TEAM TEXAS!!!!!!!!
> ANYBODY GOING TO THE BIG BALLA CAR SHOW IN DALLAS THIS WEEKEND.
> *


DA MOST HATED WILL BE THERE ......SHOWING FOR THE LAST TIME :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rabbit_@Aug 8 2006, 03:38 PM~5926842
> *DA MOST HATED WILL BE THERE  ......SHOWING FOR THE LAST TIME :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


YA RIGHT ALL THAT 3-D WORK FOR NOTHING!!!!!!!!!!  :uh:


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Aug 8 2006, 03:45 PM~5926871
> *YA RIGHT ALL THAT 3-D WORK FOR NOTHING!!!!!!!!!!   :uh:
> *


IT WAS NOT FOR NOTHING GOT FIRST PLACE AT LRM SHOW


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Aug 8 2006, 02:41 PM~5926425
> *WHUTZ UP TEAM TEXAS!!!!!!!!
> ANYBODY GOING TO THE BIG BALLA CAR SHOW IN DALLAS THIS WEEKEND.
> *


I'll be at Dallas


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Aug 9 2006, 04:19 PM~5935518
> *I'll be at Dallas
> *


WHO YOU ROLL'IN WITH???


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by archanglehtowntx_@Jun 9 2006, 08:26 PM~5582933
> *TEAM TEXAS WHAT IT DO :thumbsup:
> *


FO SHO TEAM TEXAS MIRACLES B.C..........ATX...........BLUES CLUES....FOOL


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

JUST TO REP tEXAS AGAIN (fUnKy t0wN FORT WORTH
:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

-IM IN THAT NORTH DALLAS, IM IN DAT OAKCLIFF, IN IN DAT fUnKy t0wN CHILLEN IT 
DAT stop six

-PAUL WALL


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

WAS THIS FROM THE KRAZY TOYS SHOW??

HOW WAS THE SHOW??


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Aug 14 2006, 12:51 PM~5965685
> *WAS THIS FROM THE KRAZY TOYS SHOW??
> 
> HOW WAS THE SHOW??
> *


no.. the show in dallas...


krazy toys was cool.. i was there .. true eminece brought two bikes an latin cartel showed up with 3... alright show.. just really hot


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Aug 14 2006, 12:51 PM~5965685
> *WAS THIS FROM THE KRAZY TOYS SHOW??
> 
> HOW WAS THE SHOW??
> *


IT WASS FROM THE DALLAS SHOW .CANT BELIVE THAT I LOST AGAINST THE OTHER TRIKE


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rabbit_@Aug 14 2006, 02:51 PM~5966193
> *IT WASS FROM THE DALLAS SHOW .CANT BELIVE THAT I LOST AGAINST THE OTHER TRIKE
> *



WHAT TRIKE??

THE ONE NEXT TO YOURS??


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Aug 14 2006, 02:06 PM~5966283
> *WHAT TRIKE??
> 
> THE ONE NEXT TO YOURS??
> *


YUP THAT ONE


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

THE ONLY THING I CAN SAY HE HAS OVER YOU WOULD BE DISPLAY... UPHOLSTERY AND ACCESSORIES.... BUT BODY, PAINT, WOULD GO TO YOU... CAN'T SEE IF HE HAS MURALS... IF NOT THEN THAT GOES TO YOU...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

TEAM TEXAS WERE YOU AT :scrutinize:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

WHEN IS THE NEXT CAR SHOW IN TEXAS ?(DFW AREA)


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

THE NEXT CAR SHOW WILL BE AT!!!!!!!!

AUG 20,06
3th PASADENA CAR SHOW
PASADENA TOWN MALL
BIKES $20
MODELS $ 15
FOR INFO CALL: CONRAD 713-703-6948
HOLY ROLLREZ SEND YOU!!!!!
JOHN & SONIA :biggrin:


----------



## SKR Girl (Aug 21, 2005)

kool ill be there with my bike :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I am going to try to be there


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

*BY MY DAMN SELF*


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

*TEXAS*


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

WHATS UP TEAM TEXAS


----------



## MINI ME (Sep 13, 2005)

I HOPE GET TO SEE EVERYONE ON SUNDAY AT THE CAR SHOW, BUT I WON'T BE SHOWING MY BIKE IT'S GETTING READY FOR VEGAS, SO MY BABY SIS WILL BE SHOWING HER TINKERBELL.


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Aug 20 2006, 05:23 PM~6005841
> *
> *


me too.


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Team Texas doing it big hey Rabbit nice trike!!!


----------



## *SEEZER* (Sep 15, 2005)

ay yo wutup ppl? im in el paso right now and i was wondering if you guys knew of any car shows happenin next sunday august 27? im stayin for a week and a half for vacation..so if you guys could help me out i would much appreciate it.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

EVERY ONE SHOW LOVE TO
*TEXAS*


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

WHAT'S UP TEAM TEXAS!!

I AM THROWING A CAR SHOW ON THE 24TH OF SEPT. I HAVE IT POSTED IN THE SHOWANDEVENTS SECTION.... BUT WANT TO SEE A LOT OF BIKES OUT THERE.

SO WHO IS READY FOR VEGAS??

WHERE IS EVERYONE STAYING??


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Aug 21 2006, 12:58 PM~6010996
> *WHAT'S UP TEAM TEXAS!!
> 
> I AM THROWING A CAR SHOW ON THE 24TH OF SEPT.  I HAVE IT POSTED IN THE SHOWANDEVENTS SECTION.... BUT WANT TO SEE A LOT OF BIKES OUT THERE.
> ...


I'll be there in vegas representing AUSTIN TEJAS .......... any one else going from here in AUSTIN............................................TU MADRE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

TEAM FLORIDA!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Aug 21 2006, 07:51 PM~6014614
> *TEAM FLORIDA!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

yeah thats right.... I did it!


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Aug 21 2006, 09:55 PM~6014636
> *yeah thats right.... I did it!
> *



YOU NEED TO START YOUR OWN TOPIC!!!


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

I would be the only one in it! Id be like, so... I cant wait to bring my bike out, and um maybe win something at the next show. Then I would reply: man you cnt beat me, my bikes so much better. 

That just wouldnt be any fun. 

TEAM FLORIDA!!!


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

:biggrin: SCREWSTONE TEXAS
NOBILITY B.C. BE THERE.............
NEED PRICES ON HOTELS IN VEGAS SHOW & AND ALSO WILL BE THERE FOR THE CAR SHOW SEPT 24 FOR BIG TEX GIVE US A CALL IF U NEEDED ANY HELP ALSO NEED A PRICE ON A BOOTH..................... :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

WHUTZ UP TEAM TEXAS 
DOES ANYBODY NEED A PRE-CUT MADE GRILLZ GOT IT FOR CHEAP!!!!!!!!!
PM ME OR CALL IF U HAVE THE ## HERE'S A PIC........... :biggrin:I HAVE DIFFERENT ONE THEY COME IN GOLD & SILVER WITH DIAMONDS


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Aug 22 2006, 07:46 AM~6016299
> *I would be the only one in it! Id be like, so... I cant wait to bring my bike out, and um maybe win something at the next show.  Then I would reply: man you cnt beat me, my bikes so much better.
> 
> That just wouldnt be any fun.
> ...



LIKE YOU TRYING TO INVADE TEXAS..... UH OH...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Aug 21 2006, 10:51 PM~6014614
> *TEAM FLORIDA!!!!
> *


oh no mufasa dont you turn your back on me!
-scar
lion king


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I KNOW WE AINT FALLEN OFF


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

TEAM TEXAS...........................................................!


----------



## MINI ME (Sep 13, 2005)

I HEARD IT'S SET WERE GOING TO VEGAS :thumbsup:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MINI ME_@Aug 28 2006, 07:45 PM~6062448
> *I HEARD IT'S SET WERE GOING TO VEGAS :thumbsup:
> *


 :0


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

anyone coming to the austin show on the 17th.......


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Sep 1 2006, 08:44 AM~6085412
> *anyone coming to the austin show on the 17th.......
> *



NOPE WILL ALL BE HERE..................


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dream_Angel 2_@Sep 1 2006, 10:26 AM~6085715
> *NOPE WILL ALL BE HERE..................
> 
> 
> ...


we will too............ :biggrin:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Sep 1 2006, 09:44 AM~6085412
> *anyone coming to the austin show on the 17th.......
> *


I am :cheesy:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)




----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Sep 2 2006, 03:11 PM~6092826
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

where the shows in the DFW


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

guess theres none


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Team Texas coming soon to Las Vegas :0


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

SO WHO IS READY FOR VEGAS??

WHERE EVERYONE STAYING AT?


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

HEY TEAM TEXAS,
GOOD NEWS JOHN *AKA* ARCHANGEL IS COMING HOME FROM THE HERMAN HOSP 9/15/06..........AFTER BEEN IN THERE FOR 22 DAYS.............IF ANY BODY KNOWS HIM & WOULD LIKE TO GIVE HIM A CALL 713-880-8444HM........ :0 :0


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Sep 15 2006, 09:51 AM~6179838
> *HEY TEAM TEXAS,
> GOOD NEWS JOHN *AKA* ARCHANGEL IS COMING HOME FROM THE HERMAN HOSP 9/15/06..........AFTER BEEN IN THERE FOR 22 DAYS.............IF ANY BODY KNOWS HIM & WOULD LIKE TO GIVE HIM A CALL 713-880-8444HM........ :0  :0
> *



I TRIED CALLING YESTERDAY.... BUT NO ANSWER....

ARE YOU STILL PLANNING ON GOING TO AUSTIN?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

cowboys baby 
texas baby


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 17 2006, 12:19 AM~6189125
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what happen to the pic 
no worries heres another


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

we spank that ass sundy
cowboys #1


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

IF YOUR FUCKING WITH TEXAS THEN YOUR FUCKING WITH THE BEST....
FLATLINE ...BLOODYMONEY RECORDS..


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Sep 25 2006, 01:05 AM~6238237
> *IF YOUR FUCKING WITH TEXAS THEN YOUR FUCKING WITH THE BEST....
> FLATLINE ...BLOODYMONEY RECORDS..
> *


do yall have a chapter in fort worth


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 24 2006, 11:30 PM~6238339
> *do yall have a chapter in fort worth
> *


nope we have just a texas chapter we are in houston,austin,victoria,pasadena.....we are all one.... there is also a cali chapter...


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 3 2006, 04:54 AM~6095204
> *where the shows in the DFW
> *


For real !. I say we do a show Gotti. You down?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 25 2006, 03:53 PM~6241372
> *For real !. I say we do a show Gotti. You down?
> *


its whatever homie but all my bikes are under construction except one :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Sep 25 2006, 03:43 PM~6241280
> *nope we have just a texas chapter we are in houston,austin,victoria,pasadena.....we are all one.... there is also a cali chapter...
> *


cool


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

SO NO SHOWS IN THE DFW


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

any one going to hoptober this sunday the 1st in dallas


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

Honor the Texas flag
I pledge allegiance to thee
Texas, one & indivisible


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-LowlilmamA_@Sep 29 2006, 01:58 PM~6271680
> *HOPTOBERFEST        LIL HOMIE
> 
> OCT 1ST. KIEST PARK DALLAS TX
> ...


apreciate that homie


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

TEAM LAY IT LOW


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 30 2006, 01:44 PM~6277048
> *TEAM LAY IT LOW
> *


already but I am still a newbie


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE GOING TO VEGAS AND HAVE A SAFE TRIP


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-LowlilmamA_@Sep 29 2006, 01:58 PM~6271680
> *HOPTOBERFEST        LIL HOMIE
> 
> OCT 1ST. KIEST PARK DALLAS TX
> ...


i FORGOT ABOUT THAT


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 7 2006, 05:03 PM~6322765
> *i FORGOT ABOUT THAT
> *


same here :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

you a fool


----------



## Racer X (Aug 21, 2005)

WHATS GOING ON OUT THERE !!! :dunno: :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

not a damn thing


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

check this frame out








its got potential


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

you got to be kidding :uh:


----------



## THE REBIRTH (Sep 28, 2005)

ANYONE HEARD FROM RABBIT :dunno: I GUESS THATS WHY THEY CALL HIM THAT HE CAN GO MISSING I WONDER IF IT IS BEACUSE IT IS GETTING CLOSE TO WINTER HAHAHAHAH


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

REC might know where he's at


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)




----------



## Racer X (Aug 21, 2005)

KOOL ILL B THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Racer X_@Oct 24 2006, 06:09 PM~6436179
> *KOOL ILL B THERE :thumbsup:
> *


ABOUT TIME WE SEE YOU


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

who is going to the magnificos show


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Oct 24 2006, 09:23 PM~6436752
> *who is going to the magnificos show
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Oct 24 2006, 07:23 PM~6436752
> *who is going to the magnificos show
> *


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

i'm going to try to make it if i can git off work


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

damn havnt seen this thread in a while


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

DALLAS LOWRIDERS HERE WHERE YALL AT TEXAS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

FORT WORTH BABY!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

HEY IS THERE ANY SHOWS IN TEXAS(FORT WORTH)MAYBE?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

so no shows


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

so what happen to every one from texas
I guess we fell off.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i've got some stuff done to my frame but it ain't done yet


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

29,056
thats alot of post noe


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

yes, i am a layitlow legend :biggrin:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 28 2006, 11:04 AM~6651877
> *so what happen to every one from texas
> I guess we fell off.
> *


right here team texas


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

I JUST THINK PEOPLE ARE TAKING OFF FOR THE HOLIDAYS. THE LOS SHOW WAS THE LAST BIG ONE AROUND HERE.


NOT TOO MANY TRAVEL UP TO ODESSA.....


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

we here.....jus dnt post that often.....unless I need to.....we anyway Wassup TEXAS!!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Nov 28 2006, 02:49 PM~6653637
> *I JUST THINK PEOPLE ARE TAKING OFF FOR THE HOLIDAYS.  THE LOS SHOW WAS THE LAST BIG ONE AROUND HERE.
> NOT TOO MANY TRAVEL UP TO ODESSA.....
> *


went to odessa.. took 1st...
next day took bike apart...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

i new thats whats up


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

HEY EVERYONE ONE IT'S BEEN A LONG TIME....BUT STILL POPPING IN AND VIEWING FROM TIME TO TIME BUT NOT POSTING....SEE YA


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 29 2006, 02:45 AM~6657766
> *went to odessa.. took 1st...
> next day took bike apart...
> *



I KNOW YOU WENT.... BUT NORMALLY NOT MANY IF ANY BIKES MAKE THE TRIP. I MEAN FOR BIKES THERE JUST ISN'T ANY REAL COMPETITION TO MAKE YOU WANT TO GO OUT THERE. 

BESIDES THE MONEY THEY GIVE OUT SUX... I MEAN NOT LOOKING TO GET RICH, BUT COVER MOST EXPENSES WOULD BE NICE.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yea.. 100 bucks to best bike... thats some weak ass shit..


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 29 2006, 12:24 PM~6659836
> *yea.. 100 bucks to best bike... thats some weak ass shit..
> *



IS THAT IT... .THOUGHT IT WAS 200... MAN 100 WOULD NOT COVER GAS....

THAT IS WEAK ESPECIALLY CONSIDERING HOW BIG THE SHOW IS ......... LOS GIVES OUT 300 TO TOP BIKE.... 100 IS WHAT THE 3RD BIKE GETS.......


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

im going to houston next year looking forword to meeting people 
i thought they were going to san antonio but i guess houston is next


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Nov 29 2006, 11:30 AM~6659870
> *IS THAT IT... .THOUGHT IT WAS 200... MAN 100 WOULD NOT COVER GAS....
> 
> THAT IS WEAK ESPECIALLY CONSIDERING HOW BIG THE SHOW IS ......... LOS GIVES OUT 300 TO TOP BIKE.... 100 IS WHAT THE 3RD BIKE GETS.......
> *


no los gave out 500 to best bike.. 2nd 200 and 3rd 50..
but yea odessa obly gave out a 100 bucks.. shits weak


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 29 2006, 12:59 PM~6660028
> *no los gave out 500 to best bike.. 2nd 200 and 3rd 50..
> but yea odessa obly gave out a 100 bucks.. shits weak
> *



DON'T THINK LOS GAVE OUT THAT MUCH FOR TOP BIKE..... YOU MIGHT HAVE GOTTEN 50 CUZ OF YOUR POINT TOTAL. IF YOU DON'T REACH 1/2 OF THE POINTS YOU GET 1/2 OF THE MONEY... STANDARD CAR SHOW RULE.

POINT IS ODESSA DOESN'T REALLY HAVE MUCH INCENTIVE.... NO REAL COMP... NO REAL MONEY.....


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 29 2006, 12:32 PM~6659885
> *im going to houston next year looking forword to meeting people
> i thought they were going to san antonio but i guess houston is next
> *


i hope to make it also, maybe take my bike :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Guess who's Poppin out in 07!
Yes its true its true. every thing you have heard is true :biggrin: 
TEAM TEXAS!!!!!!
ON TOP NON STOP!!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

check this one out :biggrin: 
what yall think'ima try some sissy bars to go with it


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

looks good bro


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Dec 31 2006, 03:40 PM~6870505
> *looks good bro
> *


thanks man


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

ima be at one of these 3 dates



June 3
San Diego
QualComm Stadium

July 8
Denver
Denver Coliseum

July 22
Houston
Reliant Arena


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 31 2006, 02:13 PM~6870690
> *ima be at one of these 3 dates
> June 3
> San Diego
> ...


sic deville 3
screwed and chopped version debut :biggrin:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 31 2006, 02:34 PM~6870883
> *sic deville 3
> screwed and chopped version debut :biggrin:
> *


already


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 31 2006, 04:34 PM~6870883
> *sic deville 3
> screwed and chopped version debut :biggrin:
> *


 Can't wait to see it. Hope I'll be able to debut mean at the houston show!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx+Dec 31 2006, 02:36 PM~6870900-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea.. im hoping to be ready.. if not.. oh wells.. ill take it anyways


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 31 2006, 05:33 PM~6871285
> *yea.. im hoping to be ready.. if not.. oh wells.. ill take it anyways
> *


thats the spirit :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Every one be safe tonight! Have fun and drink responsibly. :biggrin:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

HAPPY NEW YEAR TEAM TEXAS


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Happy New years Team TEXAS
I smell some titles coming are way


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

happy new year


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 31 2006, 05:57 PM~6872006
> *thats the spirit :thumbsup:
> *


ha...it should be done.. i got some major wok coming my way.. hopefully.. if everyone sticks to their words...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 1 2007, 03:13 PM~6876075
> *ha...it should be done.. i got some major wok coming my way.. hopefully.. if everyone sticks to their words...
> *


dont worry man!
im down


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 1 2007, 01:20 PM~6876123
> *dont worry man!
> im down
> *


i know.. me and ou are straight...
im talkin bout other foos from tx...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 1 2007, 03:22 PM~6876134
> *i know.. me and ou are straight...
> im talkin bout other foos from tx...
> *


oh cool :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 1 2007, 01:34 PM~6876211
> *oh cool :biggrin:
> *


bout to hook yo shit up tho.. i got some new ideals i wanna try


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 1 2007, 03:36 PM~6876225
> *bout to hook yo shit up tho.. i got some new ideals i wanna try
> *


hell yeah man thats what im sayin
oh about the color... pm sent


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 1 2007, 06:52 PM~6878310
> *hell yeah man thats what im sayin
> oh about the color... pm sent
> *


read :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

yah thats whats up! :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Whats up to all my Texas boys! (and girls)
:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Post Up If your *for sure* going to the LRM Houston Show. on July 22


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

SUP TEAM TEXAS..... BEEN AWHILE. I KNOW EVERYONE IS BUSY.

GUESS WITH HOUSTON BEING THE ONLY TEXAS SS IT WILL BE A GOOD ONE. GOOD LUCK TO ALL PROJECTS THAT WILL BE SHOWN.


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 1 2007, 01:22 PM~6876134
> *i know.. me and ou are straight...
> im talkin bout other foos from tx...
> *


wats up SIC its me from austin , my purple 3wheeler /16inchstreet bike are ready........... Hows ur shop doing fool............MIRACLES BIKE CLUB....
..


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jan 3 2007, 09:03 PM~6895451
> *wats up SIC its me from austin , my purple 3wheeler /16inchstreet bike are ready........... Hows ur shop doing fool............MIRACLES BIKE CLUB....
> ..
> *


What up fool, i ant seen u i a min. How the fam? How the bikes?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jan 3 2007, 07:03 PM~6895451
> *wats up SIC its me from austin , my purple 3wheeler /16inchstreet bike are ready........... Hows ur shop doing fool............MIRACLES BIKE CLUB....
> ..
> *


what shop.. my garage.. well its ok.. lol
how yall been .. cumin down for the houston show


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Damn it what happened to my TEAM AZ topic?


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

tony check the other topic i had to do it man ssorry we even now


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Whats every one doing


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

just chillin...


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

i got a custom show seat for sale.
its orange with yellow piping with center mirrors.
i want $6O i will trade for sum 144's. hit me up if interested.

this seat was on rec's bike.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

sup team texas


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Team Texas


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jan 7 2007, 12:50 AM~6923220
> *Team Texas
> *


already


----------



## huggybear! (Jan 7, 2007)

:angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by huggybear!_@Jan 7 2007, 04:19 AM~6924254
> *:angry:
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Nov 15 2006, 08:44 AM~6572342
> *Hey everyone, I wanted to give you an early head's up.  It looks like we will be coming back to Dallas in 2007....
> 
> 97.9 told me they have Fair Park on hold for March 18th, 2007.  BOTH BUILDINGS and they are planning on the concert being outside in the middle (weather permitting).  The concert details are still being worked out but I will keep you posted.
> ...


any one going to this


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

you know it


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jan 7 2007, 03:27 PM~6926147
> *you know it
> *


thats what I want to here :thumbsup:


----------



## huggybear! (Jan 7, 2007)

:angry: :barf:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by huggybear!_@Jan 7 2007, 06:31 PM~6926981
> *:angry:  :barf:
> *


you dont like car shows


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

DALLAS LOWRIDERS WILL BE THERE IN FULL FORCE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Lowrdr_Niki (Sep 6, 2005)

already!! Dallas Lowriders is going fa sho! I know I will be....=] Hope to see some of my friends on here at the show...yall come to Dallas!! And we'll show yall how its done in the Big D. lol =]


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DallasLowrdrGIRL_@Jan 8 2007, 03:22 PM~6935180
> *already!! Dallas Lowriders is going fa sho! I know I will be....=] Hope to see some of my friends on here at the show...yall come to Dallas!! And we'll show yall how its done in the Big D. lol =]
> *


yea.. i was sittin right next to u.. and you didnt say hi..it was at the lrm houston show.. i got the bik yellow bike..


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

THE DALLAS SHOW IS USUALLY A GOOD ONE. NOW THAT WE ARE PLANNING ON HAVING THE CONCERT OUTDOORS, ALL THE INDOOR SPACE WILL BE FOR EXHIBITORS AND SHOULDN'T BE AS LOUD.


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

INDEED. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

already I hope to meet some of yall


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

ill be there hopefully with a bike


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i might be there.. well see


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 9 2007, 11:20 PM~6948222
> *i might be there.. well see
> *


go for it dude :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 9 2007, 09:39 PM~6948398
> *go for it dude  :biggrin:
> *


its a close dead line.. but well see
gotta make some money so i can buy these parts


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

its going down in TEXAS


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

THEE ARTISTICS ARE NOW LOOKING FOR MEMBERS IN TX


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 11 2007, 12:02 AM~6957273
> *THEE ARTISTICS ARE NOW LOOKING FOR MEMBERS IN TX
> *


already


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 11 2007, 12:02 AM~6957273
> *THEE ARTISTICS ARE NOW LOOKING FOR MEMBERS IN TX
> *


*THEE ARTISTICS* holdong it down TEXAS style


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 11 2007, 01:07 PM~6961154
> *THEE ARTISTICS holdong it down TEXAS style
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jan 11 2007, 12:09 PM~6961170
> *
> *


whats up most hated


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

where is this at any one know.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

NO ONE


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

that show is about 1 hour away from austin thats all i know dont really now how to give direction .......but that show attracts from austin dallas and san antonio all the time........


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jan 14 2007, 03:07 PM~6984647
> *that show is about 1 hour away from austin thats all i know dont really now how to give direction .......but that show attracts from austin dallas and san antonio all the time........
> *


already ima try to go


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

Texas is doing big things


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by runninlow_@Jan 17 2007, 01:45 PM~7011940
> *Texas is doing big things
> *


welcome to layitlow bro 
hold it down for TEXAS


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 11 2007, 01:23 PM~6961270
> *whats up most hated
> *


:dunno:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jan 17 2007, 12:17 PM~7012272
> *:dunno:
> *


people hate you now


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

really, i guess so, can't nobody give their opinion without someone getting offended


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jan 17 2007, 02:27 PM~7012368
> *really, i guess so, can't nobody give their opinion without someone getting offended
> *


you always talking out your ass damn TEXANS! :angry:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jan 17 2007, 12:27 PM~7012368
> *really, i guess so, can't nobody give their opinion without someone getting offended
> *


i guess so too.. im a keep my mouth hush


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 18 2007, 12:19 PM~7020767
> *i guess so too.. im a keep my mouth hush
> *


 like i said
you always talking out your ass damn TEXANS! angry.gif


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jan 11 2007, 12:02 AM~6957273
> *THEE ARTISTICS ARE NOW LOOKING FOR MEMBERS IN TX
> *


any one interested hit up a member and will see what we can do :biggrin:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Damn its in Houston


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

just sayin sup to all my TEXAS riderz


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 22 2007, 12:04 AM~7050303
> *just sayin sup to all my TEXAS riderz
> *


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

I DONT RIDE MINE. IM NOT A RYDER


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 22 2007, 03:46 PM~7055411
> *I DONT RIDE MINE.  IM NOT A RYDER
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: u a fool


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Jan 22 2007, 02:58 PM~7055493
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  u a fool
> *


u a bitch


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

SO HOW ARE ALL THE PROJECTS FROM TEAM TEXAS GOING??

I KNOW SOME ARE OUT THERE......HOPE ALL IS GOING WELL.

LOOKS LIKE HOUSTON WILL BE THE PLACE TO BE IN JULY........


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Jan 23 2007, 11:41 AM~7062211
> *SO HOW ARE ALL THE PROJECTS FROM  TEAM TEXAS GOING??
> 
> I KNOW SOME ARE OUT THERE......HOPE ALL IS GOING WELL.
> ...


read my signature  
a thread will be made soon


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Holla TEAM TEXAS


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 23 2007, 02:58 PM~7063788
> *Holla TEAM TEXAS
> *


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jan 21 2007, 12:53 AM~7043416
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS, REC FOR POSTING UP THE FLYER.................
YOU MADE FOR US........ GIVE US A CALL..........
ARCHANGEL & ETERNAL LIFE :thumbsup:


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

REC, I FOR GOT TO TELL U IF U CAN CHANGE THE PHONE'S #


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

GOOD LUCK ON THE SHOW.


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Jan 26 2007, 08:09 PM~7098042
> *
> 
> 
> ...


will try to make it .................BLUES CLUES............................


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 23 2007, 12:58 PM~7063788
> *Holla TEAM TEXAS
> *


wwwwwwwwwaaaaaaaaaaaaasssssssssssssssssssuuuuuuuuuppppppppppppp!!!!!!!!BITCHESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS........................TU MAdre.........


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jan 27 2007, 03:30 PM~7102231
> *wwwwwwwwwaaaaaaaaaaaaasssssssssssssssssssuuuuuuuuuppppppppppppp!!!!!!!!BITCHESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS........................TU MAdre.........
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Lets get ready to start the year off. Good luck to the competitors this year.


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Jan 28 2007, 08:46 AM~7107497
> *Lets get ready to start the year off. Good luck to the competitors this year.
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by runninlow_@Jan 17 2007, 01:45 PM~7011940
> *Texas is doing big things
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

look out TEXAS THEE ARTISTICS is taking over and doing big things from Cali to TEXAS holding it down nation wide!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 29 2007, 07:49 PM~7121173
> *look out TEXAS THEE ARTISTICS is taking over and doing big things from Cali to TEXAS holding it down nation wide!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

just a reminder


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 2 2007, 12:23 PM~7156759
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jan 21 2007, 12:53 AM~7043416
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jan 21 2007, 12:53 AM~7043416
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

damn its in houston


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

DALLAS LOWRIDERS COMIN WITH SOME NEW SHIT THIS YEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
YALL READY!!!!!!!!!!
TEAM TEXAS WHERE YALL AT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :machinegun: :machinegun: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Feb 4 2007, 04:52 PM~7172931
> *DALLAS LOWRIDERS COMIN WITH SOME NEW SHIT THIS YEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> YALL READY!!!!!!!!!!
> TEAM TEXAS WHERE YALL AT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :biggrin:
> *


I'll see you at the show in dallas
repping THEE ARTISTICS looking for new members


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

THEE ARTISTICS in this bitch repping to the fullest 
TEXAS holding it down FORT WORTH to be exact. :machinegun:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Jan 26 2007, 09:09 PM~7098042
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ALREADY REGISTERED :biggrin:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

HOW IS TEAM TEXAS DOING LATELY??


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

lucky u got a bike to show


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

JUST WANTED TO REMIND YOU GUYS ABOUT THE WWT. REMEMBER YOU GET POINTS FOR GOING TO SHOWS ON THE TOUR. EVEN IF YOU DECIDE TO STAY IN TOWN FOR THE SHOW ON THE 18TH, BE SURE TO TRY TO MAKE THE OTHER SHOWS. I KNOW THERE WILL BE TWO MORE HOUSTON SHOWS AND TWO AUSTIN SHOWS TO ATTEND TO RACK UP THE POINTS. THE WAY THE POINTS ARE COUNTED UP, A BIKE THAT ATTENDS THE SHOWS ON A REGULAR BASIS HAS JUST AS GOOD CHANCE TO WIN THE POINTS TITLE AT THE END OF THE YEAR AS DOES A RADICAL THAT MIGHT SHOW JUST ONCE OR TWICE. OUR GOAL TO TO REWARD THOSE THAT SUPPORT THE TOUR.

THE POINTS TITLE GETS YOU $500 AT THE LOS MAGNIFICOS SHOW LATER THIS YEAR. SO JUST KEEP THAT IN MIND.


----------



## K LoLo (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Feb 12 2007, 11:04 PM~7244288
> *JUST WANTED TO REMIND YOU GUYS ABOUT THE WWT.  REMEMBER YOU GET POINTS FOR GOING TO SHOWS ON THE TOUR.  EVEN IF YOU DECIDE TO STAY IN TOWN FOR THE SHOW ON THE 18TH, BE SURE TO TRY TO MAKE THE OTHER SHOWS.  I KNOW THERE WILL BE TWO MORE HOUSTON SHOWS AND TWO AUSTIN SHOWS TO ATTEND TO RACK UP THE POINTS.  THE WAY THE POINTS ARE COUNTED UP, A BIKE THAT ATTENDS THE SHOWS ON A REGULAR BASIS HAS JUST AS GOOD CHANCE TO WIN THE POINTS TITLE AT THE END OF THE YEAR AS DOES A RADICAL THAT MIGHT SHOW JUST ONCE OR TWICE.  OUR GOAL TO TO REWARD THOSE THAT SUPPORT THE TOUR.
> 
> THE POINTS TITLE GETS YOU $500 AT THE LOS MAGNIFICOS SHOW LATER THIS YEAR.  SO JUST KEEP THAT IN MIND.
> *


I heard about this, went to the site and read it. I love the idea, I just wish I was out of school already so I could participate.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

sup team TEXAS


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by K LoLo_@Feb 12 2007, 10:06 PM~7245077
> *I heard about this, went to the site and read it. I love the idea, I just wish I was out of school already so I could participate.
> *


i wish i had a bike to participate with.. hopefully it will be done soon.. but looks like im a miss alot of the shows


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

AUTORAMA this weekend at MARKET HALL in Dallas. should be fun.


----------



## K LoLo (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 15 2007, 01:43 PM~7268611
> *i wish i had a bike to participate with.. hopefully it will be done soon.. but looks like im a miss alot of the shows
> *


You might be able to make it up with your points though. As long as you get a couple full point shows...

I doubt there are going to be a ton of people going to every show this year just because its new, but I think it'll catch on towards the end.


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 15 2007, 12:43 PM~7268611
> *i wish i had a bike to participate with.. hopefully it will be done soon.. but looks like im a miss alot of the shows
> *



JUST MAKE WHAT YOU CAN AND LET THE CHIPS FALL WHERE THEY MAY. HOUSTON ALONE WILL HAVE 3 SHOWS....SO IF YOU CAN MAKE THOSE AND GET AN OUT OF TOWN ONE OR TWO... YOU COULD BE IN NICE SHAPE.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Feb 15 2007, 12:08 PM~7268851
> *JUST MAKE WHAT YOU CAN AND LET THE CHIPS FALL WHERE THEY MAY.  HOUSTON ALONE WILL HAVE 3 SHOWS....SO IF YOU CAN MAKE THOSE AND GET AN OUT OF TOWN ONE OR TWO... YOU COULD BE IN NICE SHAPE.
> *


yea.. i still need a bike.. i have nothing completly finished..frame looks like shit..
parts are still in the works..
rims are in peices..upholstery is ripped..


damnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by K LoLo_@Feb 13 2007, 12:06 AM~7245077
> *I heard about this, went to the site and read it. I love the idea, I just wish I was out of school already so I could participate.
> *


you have a link to the site


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 15 2007, 01:33 PM~7269119
> *you have a link to the site
> *



WWW.WEGOWEB.ORG


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

CARS / MOTORCYCLES & COMMERCIAL VENDORS

Accepted cars & motorcycles will be notified by mail the 1st of February.
If you are unable to attend, please call us by Thursday, March 1 for a refund ( NO REFUNDS after Thursday ).

If you need to enter building with a large trailer, please arrive Wednesday or early Thursday morning—Wednesday would be better. All registered cars and motorcycles must be in building before 6:00 p.m., Thursday. At 6:00 p.m. Thursday, cars and motorcycles that are on standby will be called and placed in your space. If necessary, standby cars and motorcycles will be allowed to enter building on Friday morning.

All cars, motorcycles and commercial vendors will move in from north side of building.
MOVE-IN TIME

Wed., Feb. 28th 

12:00 noon - 8:30 pm

Thurs, March 1st

8:00 am - 8:30 pm
SHOW HOURS

Fri., March 2nd

4:00 pm – 11:00 pm

Sat., March 3rd

10:00 am – 11:00 pm*

Sun., March 4th

11:00 am – 7:00 pm*

* All Exhibitors and Vendors may enter building 1 hour prior to show time daily.
TROPHY PRESENTATION

Sun., March 4th

4:00 pm Main Stage

TEAR DOWN Please, no tear downs before close of show—Sunday 7:00 pm

PASSES & T-SHIRTS
Each car or motorcycle exhibitor will receive 2 show passes for each designated space rented. Extra show passes and single day passes are available to exhibitors at a discount before the show opens to the public. Each car or motorcycle exhibitor will receive a free car show t-shirt at the t-shirt booth after the show begins. Look in your Show Goody Bag for your shirt coupon



SHOW LOCATION
Amon Carter Exhibit Hall
Will Rogers Memorial Center.
3401 W. Lancaster Ave.
Ft. Worth, TX 76107


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

texas boys


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Feb 15 2007, 12:08 PM~7268851
> *JUST MAKE WHAT YOU CAN AND LET THE CHIPS FALL WHERE THEY MAY.  HOUSTON ALONE WILL HAVE 3 SHOWS....SO IF YOU CAN MAKE THOSE AND GET AN OUT OF TOWN ONE OR TWO... YOU COULD BE IN NICE SHAPE.
> *


Our show is on the stop  

www.longviewcarshow.com it needs to be updated but most of the info is on their


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

Who's going to show on the 18th and who's showin their bike


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Mar 12 2007, 07:49 PM~7464745
> *Who's going to show on the 18th and who's showin their bike
> *


WE'RE BRINGING 5  . WHAT SHOW YOU TALKING ABOUT?


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 7 2007, 01:17 PM~7428074
> *
> 
> 
> ...


1 more week


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

damn! new smiley's and a image unloader. Layitlow moving up.
:werd: :wow: :loco:  :nicoderm: :yessad: :nosad: :no: 
javascript:upldr_pop()


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Mar 12 2007, 09:45 PM~7465829
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that in houston?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Mar 14 2007, 12:08 PM~7476560
> *is that in houston?
> *


yesssurrrr


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2007)




----------



## ChuyVega78Monte (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin: AWREADY TEAM TEXAZ!!! JUS WELCOMEING ALL WHO COME THRU THA DALLAS SHOW NXT WEEKEND'. ITS GONNA BE B-I-G SO IM EXPECTING B-I-G COMPETITION FROM ALL OVER THA LONESTAR STATE!!. ALL OF YALL THAT ARE FROM FROM H-TOWN...WASSSUP GUYS...HOPEFULLY I GET TO MEET SOME OF THE ''KNOWN'' GUYS FROM HOUSTON....SO IF YALL SEE ME...HOLLA AT ME...UNTILL DEN...HOLLA!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

TEAM TEXAS DATS WHAT ITS ALL ABOUT!!!!!
ITS ON THIS WEEKEND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

sunday sunday sunday!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 15 2007, 10:14 AM~7482912
> *sunday sunday sunday!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Im not gonna make it after all


----------



## SKR Girl (Aug 21, 2005)

Car Show this weekend is going to be B-I-G!!!!!! You know how H-Town does it We go TEXAS SIZE !!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

take pics someone


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Mar 18 2007, 09:57 PM~7503220
> *take pics someone
> *


ill post some tomorrow


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

Their wernt to many bikes


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Mar 18 2007, 10:50 PM~7503719
> *Their wernt to many bikes
> *


yeah thats what my cus said


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

IT WAS MOSTLY US (DALLAS LOWRIDERS) WHERE WAS H-TOWN?
I THOUGHT YALL WERE COMIN!!!
WE HAD ABOUT 16 BIKES.


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Mar 19 2007, 07:31 AM~7505599
> *IT WAS MOSTLY US (DALLAS LOWRIDERS) WHERE WAS H-TOWN?
> I THOUGHT YALL WERE COMIN!!!
> WE HAD ABOUT 16 BIKES.
> *


there was a houston show the same day


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

true


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

H-TOWN GOIN TO AUSTIN MAY 6?


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

it would be good if houston and dallas make it to austin on may 6th...last year show was good had about 25 lowrider bikes...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

whos going


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

me


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 20 2007, 12:34 AM~7512139
> *
> 
> 
> ...


cool, i know the owners of those cars :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 20 2007, 12:34 AM~7512139
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NOPE


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)




----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

any pics from the dallas and houston shows last week.....


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Whats up TEXAS
where you at.


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

HAPPY EASTER TEAM TEXAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Apr 8 2007, 05:13 PM~7644685
> *HAPPY EASTER TEAM TEXAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


yeah


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

We got alot going on figured I would bring it back


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

going to be a good show....


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Apr 26 2007, 06:03 PM~7781043
> *
> 
> 
> ...



that's what i heard...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

TEXAS


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

TEXAS


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

LOOK AT MT SIG.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@May 1 2007, 01:08 PM~7811067
> *LOOK AT MT SIG.
> *


Are you close to the DFW?


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

I HOPE YALL TEXAS BOYS ARE READY FOR HOUSTON.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Why yes we are


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jul 10 2007, 07:06 PM~8278713
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

TEAM TEXAS IS IN FULL FX


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

Team TEXAS showin strong. Lock n Loaded


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

:guns: :machinegun:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

LETS DO IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!..................MIRACLES........................









2TIMES HOLMES..................


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

We ready 2 bro. For our 2nd car show season.


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 10 2007, 07:28 PM~8278927
> *We ready 2 bro. For our 2nd car show season.
> 
> 
> ...



 
CANT WAIT TO SEE THE NEW PROJECT.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jul 10 2007, 07:30 PM~8278948
> *
> CANT WAIT TO SEE THE NEW PROJECT.
> *


10 more days bro.


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 10 2007, 07:31 PM~8278963
> *10 more days bro.
> *


 hno:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 9 2007, 10:56 AM~7867310
> *Are you close to the DFW?
> *


2 hours bro.


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 10 2007, 07:31 PM~8278963
> *10 more days bro.
> *


YOU DAM STRAIGHT..................................... :uh:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

hno:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)




----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

TEAM TEXAS R U READY...
ONLY 1 DAY LEFT hno: hno: 
HAS ANYBODY SEE RABBIT.... I THINK HE'S MIA......
CAN SOMEONE FROM H-TOWN TELL HIM TO CALL:
HOLY ROLLERZ PROM :thumbsup:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

T
T
T

For
Team
TEXAS


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Well We rented a Malibu and THEE ARTISTICS TX chap... well half TX chap me :biggrin: will be in Houston!!! Cant wait to see alot of you guys and we need to take a LAYITLOW pic from TX


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

Never mind we found Rabbit from Team Texas..
:biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

sup team texas. :wave:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jul 12 2007, 08:52 AM~8291582
> *
> 
> 
> ...


220 0f that goes to me..


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 20 2007, 09:35 PM~8356620
> *220 0f that goes to me..
> *


and the rest to me lmfao j/p


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

SOUTH HOUSTON LOUNGE
602 COLLEGE AVE
( SOUTH HOUSTON @ HWY 3 )
SOUTH HOUSTON, TX
SAT 27 2007
2PM-7PM 

*ROBERT GOODALL BAND
*B-B-Q PLATES
*AUCTION



BENEFIT FOR KEVIN ALLAN VIDOCK..WE WOULD LIKE TO SHARE THIS WITH YOU..

ON MONDAY JUNE 1,2007... 27 YR OLD KEVIN VIDOCK, AT THE START OF HIS ADULT LIFE, WAS DIAGNOSED WITH TERMINAL BRAIN CANCER... KEVIN HAS 2 YOUNG BEAUITFUL CHILDREN & A LOVING WIFE OF 10 YRS.. KEVIN DOES NOT HAVE MEDICAL INSURANCE & MUST UNDERGO EXTENSIVE TREATMENT FOR THE REST OF HIS LIFE.. PLEASE HELP THIS WONDERFUL FAMILY IN THEIR DESPERATE TIME OF NEED.....WE WOULD LIKE TO KEEP HIS FAMILY IN DEEP PRAYER & OUR LOVE GO OUT TO HIS FAMILY..... WE WOULD LIKE FOR ANY CAR CLUBS & 
BIKE CLUBS TO COME OUT FOR SUPPORT......THANK YOU.

HOLY ROLLERZ PROM
832-297-2761


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=344370
Wego World Tour (Dallas, TX) (Public Event)
*Event Date: 5 August 2007 (Single Day Event)
Wego World Tour

Lowrider Car Show

1676 Regal Row
Dallas, Texas

August 5, 2007

More information:*
FREE ADMISSION with Donation :biggrin: 
FREE Parking
$15.00 Registration
See you there.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Come down to the DFW for a show!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Come down to the DFW for a show!!!


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

Read my sig. Aug. 11th Longview, Texas 2 hours from dallas


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 3 2007, 02:54 PM~8466069
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 3 2007, 02:54 PM~8466069
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

bump for texas


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

BUMP. GO TEXAS


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

Were is team texas at is everyone asleep


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

TEAM TEXAS SHOULD ORGANISE AN ACTUAL BUILD!! 

MAKE IT OFFICIAL...VS CALI, NM, AZ, FL,ETC!

EACH STATE MUST NOT OUTSOURCE WORK...ALL WORK MUST BE DONE IN STATE!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 20 2007, 10:33 PM~9270862
> *TEAM TEXAS SHOULD ORGANISE AN ACTUAL BUILD!!
> 
> MAKE IT OFFICIAL...VS CALI, NM, AZ, FL,ETC!
> ...


1 project at a time. when I am done with brownie its on


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 20 2007, 11:37 PM~9270903
> *1 project at a time. when I am done with brownie its on
> *


WHO ELSE WANTS IN! :biggrin: 

FUCKIT...WHY NOT!!! 

BODY MAN
PAINTER
FRABRICATOR
PLATER
PIN STRIPER
UPOLSTER

ETC...

WHOS UP FOR THE BUILD OFF!! ANYONE!!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 20 2007, 10:33 PM~9270862
> *TEAM TEXAS SHOULD ORGANISE AN ACTUAL BUILD!!
> 
> MAKE IT OFFICIAL...VS CALI, NM, AZ, FL,ETC!
> ...


damn i think texas would win in that one just look at everything that is in texas :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Nov 20 2007, 11:42 PM~9270962
> *damn i think texas would win in that one just look at everything that is in texas  :biggrin:
> *


WHOS TO SAY...EVERYON GOES GOO GOO FOR ALL THE OLD SCHOOL CALI BIKES... THEY CAN UTLISE ALL THE RESOURCES FROM THE STATE!!

SKYS THE LIMIT...

BUILD TEAM TO ME COULD BE WHO EVER PITCHED IN....


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 20 2007, 10:45 PM~9271008
> *WHOS TO SAY...EVERYON GOES GOO GOO FOR ALL THE OLD SCHOOL CALI BIKES... THEY CAN UTLISE ALL THE RESOURCES FROM THE STATE!!
> 
> SKYS THE LIMIT...
> ...


my money is on texas :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 20 2007, 11:33 PM~9270862
> *TEAM TEXAS SHOULD ORGANISE AN ACTUAL BUILD!!
> 
> MAKE IT OFFICIAL...VS CALI, NM, AZ, FL,ETC!
> ...



si no takers.....

then this thread goes down :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Nov 20 2007, 10:50 PM~9271046
> *my money is on texas :biggrin:
> *


real talk :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 20 2007, 11:02 PM~9271131
> *real talk :biggrin:
> *


hell yea homie :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

How come everyone wanna comepete with Cali? :dunno:


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

cuz cali the best....we all know cali finna win :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 20 2007, 10:32 PM~9271186
> *How come everyone wanna comepete with Cali?  :dunno:
> *


dont put everyone is this


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

fk texas.. my money is on houston its self


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 21 2007, 12:45 AM~9271265
> *fk texas.. my money is on houston its self
> *


 :0


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 21 2007, 12:45 AM~9271265
> *fk texas.. my money is on houston its self
> *


yall might need a painter :dunno:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 20 2007, 11:45 PM~9271265
> *fk texas.. my money is on houston its self
> *


damn thats cold :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 20 2007, 11:03 PM~9271370
> *yall might need a painter :dunno:
> *


im not a painter..

im a artist


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 21 2007, 10:29 AM~9273164
> *im not a painter..
> 
> im a artist
> *


hmmmmmm










































:biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

lol.. i couldnt think of anything else to say..

to early in the morn for me


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 20 2007, 11:45 PM~9271265
> *fk texas.. my money is on houston its self
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 20 2007, 11:03 PM~9271370
> *yall might need a painter :dunno:
> *


We got plenty of painter. We got th eone and only CANDYMAN :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 21 2007, 03:36 PM~9275279
> *We got plenty of painter. We got th eone and only CANDYMAN :biggrin:
> *


hes from houston????
for some reason i thought he was from corpus??????


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 21 2007, 01:41 PM~9275310
> *hes from houston????
> for some reason i thought he was from corpus??????
> *


He is but read what started that bs. TEAM TEXAS will always have the best painters. Even if SIC wants to be a ass with "fuck texas"its all "houston". TEXAS is TEXAS.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 21 2007, 03:45 PM~9275332
> *He is but read what started that bs. TEAM TEXAS will always have the best painters. Even if SIC wants to be a ass with "fuck texas"its all "houston". TEXAS is TEXAS.
> *


x2!!!

texas got some top painters out there!


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

A BIKE COULD BE BUILT WITH JUST HOUSTON CONNECTIONS AND WIN IT ALL.....EASILY.

I AM ALL FOR TEXAS AND AM A TRUE TEXAN......BUT HOUSTON COULD PULL THIS FEAT AND IT HAS BEEN DONE.

PAINTING....ENGRAVING....PLATING...PARTS.......NAME IT WE GOT IT.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Nov 21 2007, 03:55 PM~9275402
> *A BIKE COULD BE BUILT WITH JUST HOUSTON CONNECTIONS AND WIN IT ALL.....EASILY.
> 
> I AM ALL FOR TEXAS AND AM A TRUE TEXAN......BUT HOUSTON COULD PULL THIS FEAT AND IT HAS BEEN DONE.
> ...


i demand you reveal the sources... :biggrin:

h-town like a state of it own! wheres BOTy from again?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 21 2007, 01:57 PM~9275421
> *i demand you reveal the sources...  :biggrin:
> 
> h-town like a state of it own! wheres BOTT from again?
> *



ha.. he got yall ******..


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 21 2007, 02:57 PM~9275421
> *i demand you reveal the sources...  :biggrin:
> 
> h-town like a state of it own! wheres BOTT from again?
> *



BOTT??

THERE ARE PLENTY OF SOURCES TO GET THINGS DONE DOWN HERE.......JUST HAVE TO KNOW THEM. WE HAVE BUILT ALL OF OUR BIKES AND THEY ARE JUST ABOUT 99.9% HOUSTON MADE......


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Nov 21 2007, 04:11 PM~9275538
> *BOTT??
> 
> THERE ARE PLENTY OF SOURCES TO GET THINGS DONE DOWN HERE.......JUST HAVE TO KNOW THEM.  WE HAVE BUILT ALL OF OUR BIKES AND THEY ARE JUST ABOUT 99.9% HOUSTON MADE......
> *


BOTY my bad
i believe thats pretty much in any city..however... total challenge wise...against other states...

could it be done? the whole enchilada!!


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 21 2007, 03:14 PM~9275564
> *BOTY my bad
> i believe thats pretty much in any city..however... total challenge wise...against other states...
> 
> ...


BOTY IS IN FT LAUD RIGHT NOW. IT HAS A HOME THERE.

YOU ARE REFERRING TO DOING ALL THE WORK IN ONE CITY....AND AS BAD AND CLEAN AS THE BOTY IS....IT WAS NOT DONE THAT WAY.

I THINK IF WE WERE TO USE HTOWN ONLY RESOURCES A STRONG, VERY STRONG BOTY CONTENDER CAN BE MADE. WE HAVE DONE IT TWICE. SO THAT PROVES IT CAN BE DONE. 

CAN ANY OTHER CITY LAY THE SAME CLAIM?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Nov 21 2007, 04:16 PM~9275584
> *I THINK IF WE WERE TO USE HTOWN ONLY RESOURCES A STRONG, VERY STRONG BOTY CONTENDER CAN BE MADE.  WE HAVE DONE IT TWICE.  SO THAT PROVES IT CAN BE DONE.
> 
> CAN ANY OTHER CITY LAY THE SAME CLAIM?
> *


all i know is the title lies in florida!
it not a city challenge..state to state! H-town in its self didnt doit this yr...the past is past....

wtf team texas for then....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 21 2007, 02:19 PM~9275600
> *all i know is the title lies in florida!
> it not a city challenge..state to state! H-town in its self didnt doit this yr...the past is past....
> 
> ...


:dunno:

whats team cali for


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 21 2007, 03:19 PM~9275600
> *all i know is the title lies in florida!
> it not a city challenge..state to state! H-town in its self didnt doit this yr...the past is past....
> 
> ...



YOU ARE RIGHT....THE PAST IS THE PAST...AND THE PAST HAS SHOWN WHAT CAN BE DONE.....HARD EVIDENCE.

LIKE I SAID BEFORE......I AM A TEXAN...I WILL REP TEAM TEXAS....BUT HTOWN IS WHERE IT IS OUT....BUT THAT IS JUST MY OPINION......


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 21 2007, 03:21 PM~9275618
> *:dunno:
> 
> whats team cali for
> *



SIC......TELL THEM WHAT HTOWN IS ABOUT.....


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Nov 21 2007, 04:23 PM~9275629
> *YOU ARE RIGHT....THE PAST IS THE PAST...AND THE PAST HAS SHOWN WHAT CAN BE DONE.....HARD EVIDENCE.
> 
> LIKE I SAID BEFORE......I AM A TEXAN...I WILL REP TEAM TEXAS....BUT HTOWN IS WHERE IT IS OUT....BUT THAT IS JUST MY OPINION......
> *


i would really like to see a certified build off between all teams willing to participate...

no outsourcing and chit like that....regulations and what not. think it would be cool to have something official!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Nov 21 2007, 04:24 PM~9275638
> *SIC......TELL THEM WHAT HTOWN IS ABOUT.....
> *


h-twon under my belt as well...i know! lived there for many yrs!

H_TOWN HOLDS IT DOWN! :biggrin: 

so does DEE F DUB_ lived there many yrs too :biggrin: 

so does ATX and SA ..also had the pleasure! :biggrin:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 21 2007, 03:27 PM~9275669
> *h-twon under my belt as well...i know! lived there for many yrs!
> 
> H_TOWN HOLDS IT DOWN! :biggrin:
> ...



SINCE YOU BEEN HERE...I WILL STOP TELLING YOU ABOUT IT....YOU ALREADY KNOW....


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Nov 21 2007, 04:30 PM~9275696
> *SINCE YOU BEEN HERE...I WILL STOP TELLING YOU ABOUT IT....YOU ALREADY KNOW....
> *


 :yes:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 21 2007, 03:27 PM~9275669
> *h-twon under my belt as well...i know! lived there for many yrs!
> 
> H_TOWN HOLDS IT DOWN! :biggrin:
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Nov 21 2007, 02:24 PM~9275638
> *SIC......TELL THEM WHAT HTOWN IS ABOUT.....
> *


im lazy


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

TEAM TEXAS WERE YALL AT!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

chillen


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Dec 13 2007, 03:58 PM~9446626
> *TEAM TEXAS WERE YALL AT!!!!
> *



BEHIND THE PINCHE COMPUTER DRINKING A CORONA


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Dec 13 2007, 05:25 PM~9447399
> *BEHIND THE PINCHE COMPUTER JACKING OFF
> *


 :uh: :nono:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Dec 13 2007, 07:47 PM~9448503
> *i edited your post cause i want to be like you
> *


 :angry: you are dead


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

hno: i was just jokeing


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Dec 13 2007, 08:04 PM~9448727
> *hno: i was just jokeing
> *



Me too. :biggrin:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Dec 13 2007, 08:19 PM~9448919
> *
> *


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Wego tour schedule up yet?


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 16 2007, 07:46 AM~9463582
> *Wego tour schedule up yet?
> *


nope but look out for aug.9th our show and it's on the wego tour full points show only two hours from dallas  :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Dec 16 2007, 03:17 PM~9465031
> *nope but look out for aug.9th our show and it's on the wego tour full points show only two hours from dallas   :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Dec 16 2007, 02:17 PM~9465031
> *nope but look out for aug.9th our show and it's on the wego tour full points show only two hours from dallas   :biggrin:
> *


Im there for sure


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 16 2007, 05:12 PM~9466082
> *Im there for sure
> *


we will find out soon enuff


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

www.longviewcarshow.com


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Dec 17 2007, 03:41 AM~9468200
> *www.longviewcarshow.com
> *


im there


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 17 2007, 07:50 PM~9472297
> *im there
> *


x2


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Dec 17 2007, 07:52 PM~9472307
> *x2
> *


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

that will be kool cuz we hardley had any bike entrys last year


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Dec 18 2007, 12:39 AM~9474785
> *that will be kool cuz we hardley  had any bike entrys last year
> *


Ill bring 2  . Dangerous might be a trike by that time. :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Sam you gonna role to it?


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

kool


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 17 2007, 06:50 PM~9472297
> *im there
> *


X2......... :nicoderm:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)




----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

T
T
T


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 19 2008, 06:15 PM~9981250
> *:dunno:
> *


X2


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

jaun-gotti / show-bound


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 23 2008, 01:13 PM~10235581
> *jaun-gotti / show-bound
> 
> 
> ...




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


Juangotti looks like a pork chop that was deep fried hahahahahahahaha


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

t-shirt... kakies....bald headed loco...


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Mar 24 2008, 09:45 AM~10241488
> *t-shirt... kakies....bald headed loco...
> *



He reminds me of that bulldog that comes out on Tom n Jerry cartoons. Spike


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drop'em+Mar 24 2008, 11:39 AM~10241439-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I swear I do not dress like that normally. i dont even where sun glasses all the time.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 23 2008, 01:13 PM~10235581
> *jaun-gotti / show-bound
> 
> 
> ...


damn looks like some one needs regular pants those things are dragging like crazy :uh:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Mar 24 2008, 10:58 AM~10241976
> *damn looks like some one needs regular pants those things are dragging like crazy  :uh:
> *


Someone get this kid a 12 slim short


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Mar 24 2008, 12:58 PM~10241976
> *damn looks like some one needs regular pants those things are dragging like crazy  :uh:
> *


ahahahahaahaha fuck you short and fat. ahaahahahahaha :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 24 2008, 01:03 PM~10242011
> *Someone get this kid a 12 slim short
> *


drop ems on a roll with the jokes today.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 24 2008, 11:18 AM~10242130
> *drop ems on a roll with the jokes today.
> *


literally.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 24 2008, 11:18 AM~10242130
> *drop ems on a roll with the jokes today.
> *



:biggrin: Thanks


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 24 2008, 11:17 AM~10242125
> *ahahahahaahaha fuck you short and fat. ahaahahahahaha  :biggrin:
> *


so iam but i wear pants that fit me cant stand super gaycholostatus baggy pants :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Mar 24 2008, 03:24 PM~10243069
> *so iam but i wear pants that fit me cant stand super gaycholostatus baggy pants  :uh:
> *


those pants fit me its just im super short and they dont make my length ass. I was talking about me being short and fat. I apreciate you calling out my faults. :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

For the record, I dont dress like that I just usualy wear shorts and a t shirt. thats just what I had clean that day.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

lol juan :roflmao: you getting to sensitive


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Mar 24 2008, 03:36 PM~10243167
> *lol juan  :roflmao: you getting to sensitive
> *


hey hey hey. I swear I do not dress like that on a day to day basis


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

what's up Texas!!!


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

nothing


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Where my Texas boys at?

*No King of Bikes
No arrogant bullshit*
*Just Clean bikes and a Clean attitude.*


----------



## regalicious (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 10 2009, 08:08 PM~15321869
> *  Where my Texas boys at?
> 
> No King of Bikes
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

:|


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Oct 11 2009, 02:11 PM~15324590
> *:|
> *


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 11 2009, 02:44 PM~15324984
> *
> *


:cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

HA TUBBY AND HIS EXTRA EXTRA LONG PANTS..
BIG ASS WALKIN/TALKIN STOP SNITCHIN BILLBOARD


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 23 2008, 02:13 PM~10235581
> *jaun-gotti / show-bound
> 
> 
> ...


 :happysad:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Oct 11 2009, 04:57 PM~15325417-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 11 2009, 03:57 PM~15325417
> *HA TUBBY AND HIS EXTRA EXTRA LONG PANTS..
> BIG ASS WALKIN/TALKIN STOP SNITCHIN BILLBOARD
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

SUP TEXAS..........


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Oct 11 2009, 08:19 PM~15326720
> *SUP TEXAS..........
> *


Legions had a good one in Vegas.




Aside from that....









WOOT WOOT !!!

*TEAM TEXAS*


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Who wants one? :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Proud member.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Where are my fellow Texans? Post updated pics of your bike.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

no


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ+Oct 13 2009, 01:38 AM~15339125-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:0


----------



## DVNRDGRS (Aug 11, 2007)

COMIN SOON OUTTA NORTH TEXAS "ALL SCREWED UP" 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## BIGDADDY75 (Apr 7, 2010)

LOWRIDER STYLE BIKE CLUB-WILSON COUNTY CHAPTER!!








































































































:thumbsup: :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

TTT FOR MY LONG STAR STATE BUDDY'S :biggrin:


----------



## DVNRDGRS (Aug 11, 2007)

"ALL SCREWED UP" STR8 OUTTA NAWF TEXAS!!


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## DVNRDGRS (Aug 11, 2007)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

LOOKIN GOOD MAN


----------



## DVNRDGRS (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MYSTIFY B.C._@Apr 6 2011, 04:24 PM~20275889
> *LOOKIN GOOD MAN
> *



PRECIATE IT!! im tryna decide if ima turn it into a trike or bike, leanin torwards the trike :biggrin:


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

WILL LOOK GOOD EITHER WAY KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DVNRDGRS_@Apr 6 2011, 06:23 PM~20275881
> *
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> *


Shit looks bad ass bro, you doing it up right. I need to build me another 20 inch. Ahhh in do time. :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

TTT


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

Taste of Candy


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 11 2009, 02:57 PM~15325417
> *HA TUBBY AND HIS EXTRA EXTRA LONG PANTS..
> BIG ASS WALKIN/TALKIN STOP SNITCHIN BILLBOARD
> *


EASY, EASY............. :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DVNRDGRS_@Apr 6 2011, 04:21 PM~20275875
> *"ALL SCREWED UP" STR8 OUTTA NAWF TEXAS!!
> 
> 
> ...


nice paintjob...


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Just wanted to give credit to Team Tx. You guys have some nice rides. Some people say that you guys think you are all that & the kings of talking shit.. But everyone I have met has been pretty cool.. So big up's to you guys....


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

78mc said:


> Just wanted to give credit to Team Tx. You guys have some nice rides. Some people say that you guys think you are all that & the kings of talking shit.. But everyone I have met has been pretty cool.. So big up's to you guys....


except for cone weezy. that dudes an asshole


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

JUSTDEEZ said:


> except for cone weezy. that dudes an asshole


 Weezys pretty cool.... BTW we in yo state *****!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Weezys pretty cool.... BTW we in yo state *****!


i seen that. what part? odessa or san antonio?


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

JUSTDEEZ said:


> i seen that. what part? odessa or san antonio?


 Well right now in the middle of fucking nowhere! But we are heading toward san antonio... last sign reads 297 mi away from san antonio...


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

WAS GOOD TEXAS:wave:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Well right now in the middle of fucking nowhere! But we are heading toward san antonio... last sign reads 297 mi away from san antonio...


shit. yeah, yall still got a bit to go. youre gonna hate that drive by the time youre done. lol


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

JUSTDEEZ said:


> except for cone weezy. that dudes an asshole


 i know i hate that fucker too he an asshole and his bike still not finish but. i know he got another one  lucky bastard! when u see him kick his bike over


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Weezys pretty cool.... BTW we in yo state *****!


  welcome to texas *****! bet the ride was a pain in the ass bet it sucks ridding with tony for 14hrs straight ( no **** ) just kidding well hope yall guys have fun. take sum pics from the show and post em up


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

JUSTDEEZ said:


> except for cone weezy. that dudes an asshole


 Isn't that your bro....


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Holy fuck balls.... does Texas ever end???


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

No, it doesn't. See you guys at the show Sunday.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

78mc said:


> Isn't that your bro....



nah, my bro is way more stupid than weezy


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

JUSTDEEZ said:


> nah, my bro is way more stupid than weezy


 geez u made me feel better


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

cone_weezy said:


> geez u made me feel better


:roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Jea


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

just wanted to get team texas back up ttt,been reading alot of drama making us texans look bad,but most of us just care about the art and culture of lowriding, teaching it to our next generation, most of us work hard for what we build and dont need to be downgraded cause were from texas, so lets be mature about things and respect everyone in order to get that respect back, sorry i just had to let it out, so lets post up some positive stuff on here and represent , so lets do a rollcall to see if were on the same page and no b.s. ill start with saying VIEJITOS in da house....SAN ANTO & H TOWN


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

What's up 3rd coast hit me up for murals with a p.m.


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

MYSTIFY B.C. said:


> just wanted to get team texas back up ttt,been reading alot of drama making us texans look bad,but most of us just care about the art and culture of lowriding, teaching it to our next generation, most of us work hard for what we build and dont need to be downgraded cause were from texas, so lets be mature about things and respect everyone in order to get that respect back, sorry i just had to let it out, so lets post up some positive stuff on here and represent , so lets do a rollcall to see if were on the same page and no b.s. ill start with saying VIEJITOS in da house....SAN ANTO & H TOWN


:thumbsup:


----------



## txleatherface01 (Jan 7, 2012)

say Team Texas, I am selling my 20" semi-custom frame and fenders and also my 16" street custom complete bike. i have them posted on lowrider bikes. Yall know who this is and you have seen both bikes. so if you know anyone that is interested hit me up. 
Mr. Leatherface the Orignal, Back to raise Hell


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

EXCLUSIVE BC. STILL HOLDING IT DOWN FOR TEXAS


----------



## idillon (Oct 3, 2011)

DVNRDGRS said:


> damn thats tight. i like da pinstrippin


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## idillon (Oct 3, 2011)

damn those wheels are dope


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

idillon said:


> damn those wheels are dope


i need to take some close ups. never really showed them off:|


----------



## idillon (Oct 3, 2011)

do it up,i wanna see demz


----------



## txleatherface01 (Jan 7, 2012)

man justdeez its been awhile since i last saw ur 12". its lookn good. i hope to see it a show soon. Hope to be judging again soon, been out of the loop for awhile. bike looks good thou!!!!! keep it up. Rep that Htown.


----------



## txleatherface01 (Jan 7, 2012)

say JUSTDEEZ im selling my 20" semicustom frame n fenders. if you anyone interested send them my way here is the title of the post i have here on layitlow. [h=3]20" Semi-Custom Frame & Fenders[/h]


----------



## regalicious (Jan 2, 2006)

TTT TEAM TEXAS


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

JUSTDEEZ said:


>


:worship:badass:thumbsup:


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

ttt


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

BROWN N INDEPENDENT STILL HOLDIN IT DOWN - 8YEARS IN THE MUSIC 3YEARS IN THE BIKES more blessings to comeuffin:


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

DVNRDGRS said:


> "ALL SCREWED UP" STR8 OUTTA NAWF TEXAS!!
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> ...


Looking good bro! Any upgrade on parts?


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Good show, Peep's from as far as GA are talking about rolling out. :thumbsup:








http://postimage.org/


----------



## regalicious (Jan 2, 2006)

TTT


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

regalicious said:


> TTT


SUP BRO!


----------



## regalicious (Jan 2, 2006)

juangotti said:


> SUP BRO!


NOT MUCH JUST WORKING ON THE RIDE.HOWS YOUR RIDE COMING ALONG.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

The cutty will be out for easter. Im about to start on my Imp


----------



## regalicious (Jan 2, 2006)

juangotti said:


> The cutty will be out for easter. Im about to start on my Imp


COOL .WHAT HAPPEN TO YOUR BOYS ERIK RAMOS AND OMAR FROM NEW MEXICO I HAVENT SEEN THEM IN A WHILE OR AT THE SHOWS.:dunno:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Eric is doing good. I dont think he has his bike anymore. I aint heard from Omar.


----------



## regalicious (Jan 2, 2006)

TTTuffin:


----------



## baeza86 (Nov 1, 2010)

heres a big of my bike tell me what yall think


----------



## baeza86 (Nov 1, 2010)

pic***


----------



## DJ Diplow (Jul 23, 2011)

half lowrider/half slab!!!


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

anybody coming down for this, we will be there


----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

TTT for Texas!!!!!


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

TEJAS TTT


----------



## regalicious (Jan 2, 2006)

TTTuffin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

I hope all you guys and your families are safe out there in TX, I see the tornados are crazy right now.


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

WERE GOOD DOWN HERE, BUT VIEJITOS IN WACO GOT THEIR DAILYS BASHED BY HAIL


----------



## DVNRDGRS (Aug 11, 2007)

TTT<div style="width:480px;text-align:right;"><embed width="480" height="360" src="http://static.pbsrc.com/flash/rss_slideshow.swf" flashvars="rssFeed=http%3A%2F%2Ffeed1249.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fhh511%2Fwulf-d%2Ffeed.rss" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" /><a href="http://photobucket.com/redirect/album?showShareLB=1" target="_blank"><img src="http://pic.photobucket.com/share/icons/embed/btn_geturs.gif" style="border:none;" /></a><a href="http://s1249.photobucket.com/albums/hh511/wulf-d/" target="_blank"><img src="http://pic.photobucket.com/share/icons/embed/btn_viewall.gif" style="border:none;" /></a></div>


----------



## DVNRDGRS (Aug 11, 2007)

<a href="http://s1249.photobucket.com/albums/hh511/wulf-d/?action=view&current=PART_1335931244543.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1249.photobucket.com/albums/hh511/wulf-d/PART_1335931244543.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## DVNRDGRS (Aug 11, 2007)

http://i1249.photobucket.com/albums/hh511/wulf-d/PART_1335931244543.jpg


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

DVNRDGRS said:


> http://i1249.photobucket.com/albums/hh511/wulf-d/PART_1335931244543.jpg


:thumbsup:


----------

